# Struggling Lewiston Maine and the invasion of culture that refuses to assimilate



## Jitss617

Lewiston Maine, a once thriving mill town is now a welfare town. As the factories closed many families moved many stayed and accepted benefits. As word got out Africans decided to jump on this opportunity, so by the thousands they moved in, immediately causeing Trouble, taking welfare destroying the school system.

They brutality jumped a 10 year old girl, they killed a white man. They have taken Over a park threatening natives not to enter. They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.

When will we have merit based immigration to help this town?


----------



## OldLady

Jitss617 said:


> Lewiston Maine, a one thriving mill town is now a welfare town. As the factories closed many families moved many stayed and accepted benefits. As word got out Africans decided to jump on this opportunity, so by the thousands they moved in, immediately causeing Trimble, taking welfare destroying the school system.
> 
> They brutality jumped a 10 year old girl, they killed a white man. They have taken Over a park threatening natives not to enter. They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> When will he have merit based immigration to help this town?


Lewiston Maine WAS a milltown until all the mills closed and the city was on its last legs, losing population, poverty level skyrocketing, until 7,500 new people moved into town and gave it the huge boost it needed.  It works so well in Lewiston, our governor is encouraging as many as can make it here to come.  Yes, she is.

Lewiston has an extremely low violent crime rate, way below the national average.  I have shared these stats with you in another thread.  You are smearing a town that is trying to get back on its feet and you are slandering the immigrants who have settled there.  They are completing high school at higher rates than the "natives," and they are attending college, working in the community, becoming part of the town.  There will be a few "they's" in any group.  Adolescent boys congregating in "gangs"--ever heard of that before? 
They didn't move here because of welfare benefits, folks; they moved here because they met such hostility down in the state where they had come originally.  They have not turned it into a violent crime ridden town.  Catholic Charities had a lot to do with helping these folks get settled, learn English, find work.  I have a friend who worked for them there at the time.  She said they did "beautifully."  She was there, on the front lines.

You really are doing a major disservice to Lewiston and to the Somalis.  Shame.


----------



## Jitss617

OldLady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lewiston Maine, a one thriving mill town is now a welfare town. As the factories closed many families moved many stayed and accepted benefits. As word got out Africans decided to jump on this opportunity, so by the thousands they moved in, immediately causeing Trimble, taking welfare destroying the school system.
> 
> They brutality jumped a 10 year old girl, they killed a white man. They have taken Over a park threatening natives not to enter. They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> When will he have merit based immigration to help this town?
> 
> 
> 
> Lewiston Maine WAS a milltown until all the mills closed and the city was on its last legs, losing population, poverty level skyrocketing, until 7,500 new people moved into town and gave it the huge boost it needed.  It works so well in Lewiston, our governor is encouraging as many as can make it here to come.  Yes, she is.
> 
> Lewiston has an extremely low violent crime rate, way below the national average.  I have shared these stats with you in another thread.  You are smearing a town that is trying to get back on its feet and you are slandering the immigrants who have settled there.  They are completing high school at higher rates than the "natives," and they are attending college, working in the community, becoming part of the town.  There will be a few "they's" in any group.  Adolescent boys congregating in "gangs"--ever heard of that before?
> They didn't move here because of welfare benefits, folks; they moved here because they met such hostility down in the state where they had come originally.  They have not turned it into a violent crime ridden town.  Catholic Charities had a lot to do with helping these folks get settled, learn English, find work.  I have a friend who worked for them there at the time.  She said they did "beautifully."  She was there, on the front lines.
> 
> You really are doing a major disservice to Lewiston and to the Somalis.  Shame.
Click to expand...

Ohh so the refugees came with money? Interesting lol
NO THE TOOK BENEFITS FROM THE LOCALS WHO ARE STRUGGLING.
How many non English speaking kids are to many for a struggling school system? Do you have a number?
And crime has sky rocketed +7.5

This culture has not assimilated  they HAVE TAKEN OVER A PARK.

So again how many poor can’t assimilate people can a poor town take in? Do you have a answer?

Do you know how many of the thousands of Somalians have  received welfare ? Yes or no


----------



## OldLady

Jitss617 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lewiston Maine, a one thriving mill town is now a welfare town. As the factories closed many families moved many stayed and accepted benefits. As word got out Africans decided to jump on this opportunity, so by the thousands they moved in, immediately causeing Trimble, taking welfare destroying the school system.
> 
> They brutality jumped a 10 year old girl, they killed a white man. They have taken Over a park threatening natives not to enter. They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> When will he have merit based immigration to help this town?
> 
> 
> 
> Lewiston Maine WAS a milltown until all the mills closed and the city was on its last legs, losing population, poverty level skyrocketing, until 7,500 new people moved into town and gave it the huge boost it needed.  It works so well in Lewiston, our governor is encouraging as many as can make it here to come.  Yes, she is.
> 
> Lewiston has an extremely low violent crime rate, way below the national average.  I have shared these stats with you in another thread.  You are smearing a town that is trying to get back on its feet and you are slandering the immigrants who have settled there.  They are completing high school at higher rates than the "natives," and they are attending college, working in the community, becoming part of the town.  There will be a few "they's" in any group.  Adolescent boys congregating in "gangs"--ever heard of that before?
> They didn't move here because of welfare benefits, folks; they moved here because they met such hostility down in the state where they had come originally.  They have not turned it into a violent crime ridden town.  Catholic Charities had a lot to do with helping these folks get settled, learn English, find work.  I have a friend who worked for them there at the time.  She said they did "beautifully."  She was there, on the front lines.
> 
> You really are doing a major disservice to Lewiston and to the Somalis.  Shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh so the refugees came with money? Interesting lol
> NO THE TOOK BENEFITS FROM THE LOCALS WHO ARE STRUGGLING.
> How many non English speaking kids are to many for a struggling school system? Do you have a number?
> And crime has sky rocketed +7.5
> 
> This culture has not assimilated  they HAVE TAKEN OVER A PARK.
> 
> So again how many poor can’t assimilate people can a poor town take in? Do you have a answer?
> 
> Do you know how many of the thousands of Somalians have  received welfare ? Yes or no
Click to expand...

There have always been bigots in Maine.  Lewiston is the town where the most French is still spoken, from back in the day when all those poor people from Quebec, desperate for work, moved to the thriving mill towns like Lewiston in what we call "the Valley."  (It's the valley of the Androscoggin River--mills sprang up on rivers because they used to use hydropower.)  A lot of bigoted small minded native Mainers hated the French, too, and made their lives absolutely miserable for decades.  What is worse now is that some ignorant right wing asshole who isn't even from Maine can be spreading this kind of tripe about our towns and our people.  The Somalis in Lewiston ARE our people now.  You don't even have to live with it.  Why don't you worry about your own fucked up backyard?


----------



## Jitss617

OldLady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lewiston Maine, a one thriving mill town is now a welfare town. As the factories closed many families moved many stayed and accepted benefits. As word got out Africans decided to jump on this opportunity, so by the thousands they moved in, immediately causeing Trimble, taking welfare destroying the school system.
> 
> They brutality jumped a 10 year old girl, they killed a white man. They have taken Over a park threatening natives not to enter. They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> When will he have merit based immigration to help this town?
> 
> 
> 
> Lewiston Maine WAS a milltown until all the mills closed and the city was on its last legs, losing population, poverty level skyrocketing, until 7,500 new people moved into town and gave it the huge boost it needed.  It works so well in Lewiston, our governor is encouraging as many as can make it here to come.  Yes, she is.
> 
> Lewiston has an extremely low violent crime rate, way below the national average.  I have shared these stats with you in another thread.  You are smearing a town that is trying to get back on its feet and you are slandering the immigrants who have settled there.  They are completing high school at higher rates than the "natives," and they are attending college, working in the community, becoming part of the town.  There will be a few "they's" in any group.  Adolescent boys congregating in "gangs"--ever heard of that before?
> They didn't move here because of welfare benefits, folks; they moved here because they met such hostility down in the state where they had come originally.  They have not turned it into a violent crime ridden town.  Catholic Charities had a lot to do with helping these folks get settled, learn English, find work.  I have a friend who worked for them there at the time.  She said they did "beautifully."  She was there, on the front lines.
> 
> You really are doing a major disservice to Lewiston and to the Somalis.  Shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh so the refugees came with money? Interesting lol
> NO THE TOOK BENEFITS FROM THE LOCALS WHO ARE STRUGGLING.
> How many non English speaking kids are to many for a struggling school system? Do you have a number?
> And crime has sky rocketed +7.5
> 
> This culture has not assimilated  they HAVE TAKEN OVER A PARK.
> 
> So again how many poor can’t assimilate people can a poor town take in? Do you have a answer?
> 
> Do you know how many of the thousands of Somalians have  received welfare ? Yes or no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have always been bigots in Maine.  Lewiston is the town where the most French is still spoken, from back in the day when all those poor people from Quebec, desperate for work, moved to the thriving mill towns like Lewiston in what we call "the Valley."  (It's the valley of the Androscoggin River--mills sprang up on rivers because they used to use hydropower.)  A lot of bigoted small minded native Mainers hated the French, too, and made their lives absolutely miserable for decades.  What is worse now is that some ignorant right wing asshole who isn't even from Maine can be spreading this kind of tripe about our towns and our people.  The Somalis in Lewiston ARE our people now.  You don't even have to live with it.  Why don't you worry about your own fucked up backyard?
Click to expand...

Do you think if the gov gave the citizens the money they gave   Somalians,  it would have boosted the economy?


----------



## pismoe

I think that the imported 'somalis'  live on welfare benefits and money which they do distribute throughout the town to unAmerican [imo] businesses .    Course the money that they distribute throughout 'lewiston' is originally USA taxpayer money I think eh OldLady ??


----------



## Jitss617

pismoe said:


> I think that the imported 'somalis'  live on welfare benefits and money which they do distribute throughout the town to unAmerican [imo] businesses .    Course the money that they distribute throughout 'lewiston' is originally USA taxpayer money I think eh OldLady ??


She’s just filer busting.. she can’t deal with reality


----------



## pismoe

OldLady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lewiston Maine, a one thriving mill town is now a welfare town. As the factories closed many families moved many stayed and accepted benefits. As word got out Africans decided to jump on this opportunity, so by the thousands they moved in, immediately causeing Trimble, taking welfare destroying the school system.
> 
> They brutality jumped a 10 year old girl, they killed a white man. They have taken Over a park threatening natives not to enter. They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> When will he have merit based immigration to help this town?
> 
> 
> 
> Lewiston Maine WAS a milltown until all the mills closed and the city was on its last legs, losing population, poverty level skyrocketing, until 7,500 new people moved into town and gave it the huge boost it needed.  It works so well in Lewiston, our governor is encouraging as many as can make it here to come.  Yes, she is.
> 
> Lewiston has an extremely low violent crime rate, way below the national average.  I have shared these stats with you in another thread.  You are smearing a town that is trying to get back on its feet and you are slandering the immigrants who have settled there.  They are completing high school at higher rates than the "natives," and they are attending college, working in the community, becoming part of the town.  There will be a few "they's" in any group.  Adolescent boys congregating in "gangs"--ever heard of that before?
> They didn't move here because of welfare benefits, folks; they moved here because they met such hostility down in the state where they had come originally.  They have not turned it into a violent crime ridden town.  Catholic Charities had a lot to do with helping these folks get settled, learn English, find work.  I have a friend who worked for them there at the time.  She said they did "beautifully."  She was there, on the front lines.
> 
> You really are doing a major disservice to Lewiston and to the Somalis.  Shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh so the refugees came with money? Interesting lol
> NO THE TOOK BENEFITS FROM THE LOCALS WHO ARE STRUGGLING.
> How many non English speaking kids are to many for a struggling school system? Do you have a number?
> And crime has sky rocketed +7.5
> 
> This culture has not assimilated  they HAVE TAKEN OVER A PARK.
> 
> So again how many poor can’t assimilate people can a poor town take in? Do you have a answer?
> 
> Do you know how many of the thousands of Somalians have  received welfare ? Yes or no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have always been bigots in Maine.  Lewiston is the town where the most French is still spoken, from back in the day when all those poor people from Quebec, desperate for work, moved to the thriving mill towns like Lewiston in what we call "the Valley."  (It's the valley of the Androscoggin River--mills sprang up on rivers because they used to use hydropower.)  A lot of bigoted small minded native Mainers hated the French, too, and made their lives absolutely miserable for decades.  What is worse now is that some ignorant right wing asshole who isn't even from Maine can be spreading this kind of tripe about our towns and our people.  The Somalis in Lewiston ARE our people now.  You don't even have to live with it.  Why don't you worry about your own fucked up backyard?
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------   Maine is in the USA and all Americans should be concerned with how Maine and Lewiston are being remade  OldLady .


----------



## EvilCat Breath

There is no boost in Lewiston.  The economy is welfare based and the businesses that support the welfare economy.  It is a company town with welfare being the company.   From this source little businesses have sprung up. A store selling African clothing, smugglers selling illegal bushmeat and of course khat.  They gotta have the khat. 

Gangs of young Somalis randomly attack white people.  It's the culture.  If you get beaten or a famiy member dies in an attack don't expect the authorities to help you.  It was agreed that crimes committed by Somalis would be handled by the council of elders.  That way the criminals have no records.

Lewiston Maine is gone.  It is a foreign country and a hostile one at that


----------



## Jitss617

Maybe OldLady  should move her family there if she is actually a democrat


----------



## pismoe

and HERE , meet the 'governor' of Maine ,   ---   Home | Office of Governor Janet T. Mills  ---   I think that its  current plus I hear that she likes and encourages '  somalis'  to invade Lewiston and Maine .


----------



## Jitss617

pismoe said:


> and HERE , meet the 'governor' of Maine ,   ---   Home | Office of Governor Janet T. Mills  ---   I think that its  current plus I hear that she likes and encourages '  somalis'  to invade Lewiston and Maine .



Notice the Hitler Resemblance when you zoom in


----------



## pismoe

I wonder if she has a messed up nervous system and has thinking problems ,


----------



## pismoe

Jitss617 said:


> Lewiston Maine, a once thriving mill town is now a welfare town. As the factories closed many families moved many stayed and accepted benefits. As word got out Africans decided to jump on this opportunity, so by the thousands they moved in, immediately causeing Trouble, taking welfare destroying the school system.
> 
> They brutality jumped a 10 year old girl, they killed a white man. They have taken Over a park threatening natives not to enter. They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> When will we have merit based immigration to help this town?


-------------------------------------   bump as this thread is a good informative thread and I like it pretty much .


----------



## Dan Stubbs

OldLady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lewiston Maine, a one thriving mill town is now a welfare town. As the factories closed many families moved many stayed and accepted benefits. As word got out Africans decided to jump on this opportunity, so by the thousands they moved in, immediately causeing Trimble, taking welfare destroying the school system.
> 
> They brutality jumped a 10 year old girl, they killed a white man. They have taken Over a park threatening natives not to enter. They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> When will he have merit based immigration to help this town?
> 
> 
> 
> Lewiston Maine WAS a milltown until all the mills closed and the city was on its last legs, losing population, poverty level skyrocketing, until 7,500 new people moved into town and gave it the huge boost it needed.  It works so well in Lewiston, our governor is encouraging as many as can make it here to come.  Yes, she is.
> 
> Lewiston has an extremely low violent crime rate, way below the national average.  I have shared these stats with you in another thread.  You are smearing a town that is trying to get back on its feet and you are slandering the immigrants who have settled there.  They are completing high school at higher rates than the "natives," and they are attending college, working in the community, becoming part of the town.  There will be a few "they's" in any group.  Adolescent boys congregating in "gangs"--ever heard of that before?
> They didn't move here because of welfare benefits, folks; they moved here because they met such hostility down in the state where they had come originally.  They have not turned it into a violent crime ridden town.  Catholic Charities had a lot to do with helping these folks get settled, learn English, find work.  I have a friend who worked for them there at the time.  She said they did "beautifully."  She was there, on the front lines.
> 
> You really are doing a major disservice to Lewiston and to the Somalis.  Shame.
Click to expand...

*Progressives have taken over the place.  Somalis don't have any trade training except on how to work the system.*


----------



## fncceo

Jitss617 said:


> They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.



What's intimidating about a hoodie...?


----------



## protectionist

Dan Stubbs said:


> *Progressives have taken over the place.  Somalis don't have any trade training except on how to work the system.*


This is what the people of Maine get for electing a Democrat to be governor of their state - unless they cheated, and she won by a rigged election (which wouldn't surprise me at all) - the Democrat party is organized crime.

Law abiding AMERICAN citizens in MaIne should all be armed, take back the parks.  If the Somali savages attack, shoot them, and feed their carcasses to the neighborhood stray dogs and cats.


----------



## pismoe

Tipsycatlover said:


> There is no boost in Lewiston.  The economy is welfare based and the businesses that support the welfare economy.  It is a company town with welfare being the company.   From this source little businesses have sprung up. A store selling African clothing, smugglers selling illegal bushmeat and of course khat.  They gotta have the khat.
> 
> Gangs of young Somalis randomly attack white people.  It's the culture.  If you get beaten or a famiy member dies in an attack don't expect the authorities to help you.  It was agreed that crimes committed by Somalis would be handled by the council of elders.  That way the criminals have no records.
> 
> Lewiston Maine is gone.  It is a foreign country and a hostile one at that


-------------------------------- the 'somali council of elders is interesting as it  reminds me of 'mrobamas' program to end the so called pipeline of school to prison of minority 'yout' .       That program of 'mrobamas; was responsible for the Parkland Shooting or massacre .


----------



## ricechickie

Jitss617 said:


> Lewiston Maine, a once thriving mill town is now a welfare town. As the factories closed many families moved many stayed and accepted benefits. As word got out Africans decided to jump on this opportunity, so by the thousands they moved in, immediately causeing Trouble, taking welfare destroying the school system.
> 
> They brutality jumped a 10 year old girl, they killed a white man. They have taken Over a park threatening natives not to enter. They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> When will we have merit based immigration to help this town?



Source?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

In Hamtramck it's much the same. The residents saw themselves under Muslim invasion now they are gone.  Driven out and muslims remain.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...d0ea96-8a24-11e5-be39-0034bb576eee_story.html

Too bad the people didn't rise up before they lost their homes and businesses.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Jitss617 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lewiston Maine, a one thriving mill town is now a welfare town. As the factories closed many families moved many stayed and accepted benefits. As word got out Africans decided to jump on this opportunity, so by the thousands they moved in, immediately causeing Trimble, taking welfare destroying the school system.
> 
> They brutality jumped a 10 year old girl, they killed a white man. They have taken Over a park threatening natives not to enter. They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> When will he have merit based immigration to help this town?
> 
> 
> 
> Lewiston Maine WAS a milltown until all the mills closed and the city was on its last legs, losing population, poverty level skyrocketing, until 7,500 new people moved into town and gave it the huge boost it needed.  It works so well in Lewiston, our governor is encouraging as many as can make it here to come.  Yes, she is.
> 
> Lewiston has an extremely low violent crime rate, way below the national average.  I have shared these stats with you in another thread.  You are smearing a town that is trying to get back on its feet and you are slandering the immigrants who have settled there.  They are completing high school at higher rates than the "natives," and they are attending college, working in the community, becoming part of the town.  There will be a few "they's" in any group.  Adolescent boys congregating in "gangs"--ever heard of that before?
> They didn't move here because of welfare benefits, folks; they moved here because they met such hostility down in the state where they had come originally.  They have not turned it into a violent crime ridden town.  Catholic Charities had a lot to do with helping these folks get settled, learn English, find work.  I have a friend who worked for them there at the time.  She said they did "beautifully."  She was there, on the front lines.
> 
> You really are doing a major disservice to Lewiston and to the Somalis.  Shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh so the refugees came with money? Interesting lol
> NO THE TOOK BENEFITS FROM THE LOCALS WHO ARE STRUGGLING.
> How many non English speaking kids are to many for a struggling school system? Do you have a number?
> And crime has sky rocketed +7.5
> 
> This culture has not assimilated  they HAVE TAKEN OVER A PARK.
> 
> So again how many poor can’t assimilate people can a poor town take in? Do you have a answer?
> 
> Do you know how many of the thousands of Somalians have  received welfare ? Yes or no
Click to expand...

Here's an example of what "refugees" can expect to receive.  
U.S. Government To Offer Each New Refugee Thousands Of Dollars In Social Services And Cash


----------



## gallantwarrior

OldLady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lewiston Maine, a one thriving mill town is now a welfare town. As the factories closed many families moved many stayed and accepted benefits. As word got out Africans decided to jump on this opportunity, so by the thousands they moved in, immediately causeing Trimble, taking welfare destroying the school system.
> 
> They brutality jumped a 10 year old girl, they killed a white man. They have taken Over a park threatening natives not to enter. They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> When will he have merit based immigration to help this town?
> 
> 
> 
> Lewiston Maine WAS a milltown until all the mills closed and the city was on its last legs, losing population, poverty level skyrocketing, until 7,500 new people moved into town and gave it the huge boost it needed.  It works so well in Lewiston, our governor is encouraging as many as can make it here to come.  Yes, she is.
> 
> Lewiston has an extremely low violent crime rate, way below the national average.  I have shared these stats with you in another thread.  You are smearing a town that is trying to get back on its feet and you are slandering the immigrants who have settled there.  They are completing high school at higher rates than the "natives," and they are attending college, working in the community, becoming part of the town.  There will be a few "they's" in any group.  Adolescent boys congregating in "gangs"--ever heard of that before?
> They didn't move here because of welfare benefits, folks; they moved here because they met such hostility down in the state where they had come originally.  They have not turned it into a violent crime ridden town.  Catholic Charities had a lot to do with helping these folks get settled, learn English, find work.  I have a friend who worked for them there at the time.  She said they did "beautifully."  She was there, on the front lines.
> 
> You really are doing a major disservice to Lewiston and to the Somalis.  Shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh so the refugees came with money? Interesting lol
> NO THE TOOK BENEFITS FROM THE LOCALS WHO ARE STRUGGLING.
> How many non English speaking kids are to many for a struggling school system? Do you have a number?
> And crime has sky rocketed +7.5
> 
> This culture has not assimilated  they HAVE TAKEN OVER A PARK.
> 
> So again how many poor can’t assimilate people can a poor town take in? Do you have a answer?
> 
> Do you know how many of the thousands of Somalians have  received welfare ? Yes or no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have always been bigots in Maine.  Lewiston is the town where the most French is still spoken, from back in the day when all those poor people from Quebec, desperate for work, moved to the thriving mill towns like Lewiston in what we call "the Valley."  (It's the valley of the Androscoggin River--mills sprang up on rivers because they used to use hydropower.)  A lot of bigoted small minded native Mainers hated the French, too, and made their lives absolutely miserable for decades.  What is worse now is that some ignorant right wing asshole who isn't even from Maine can be spreading this kind of tripe about our towns and our people.  The Somalis in Lewiston ARE our people now.  You don't even have to live with it.  Why don't you worry about your own fucked up backyard?
Click to expand...

Too bad "our" Somali people don't want to be part of US.  Assimilation does not seem possible for such a backward, closed group at the muslim Somalis Obama imported.


----------



## MikeK

Jitss617 said:


> When will we have merit based immigration to help this town?


Your town has been invaded.  These savages already have raped and murdered and you're talking about "merit-based immigration?"  What you should be thinking very seriously about is homicidal vigilantism.  

You need to engage your police in oblique discussions to ensure their covert cooperation.   Then, gradually and quietly, these hoodie-wearing, low-life sonsabitches should be taught the meaning of fear.  If you people are not capable of doing this you are lost.  If you are not willing to help yourselves no-one else is going to help you.


----------



## Jitss617

MikeK said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will we have merit based immigration to help this town?
> 
> 
> 
> Your town has been invaded.  These savages already have raped and murdered and you're talking about "merit-based immigration?"  What you should be thinking very seriously about is homicidal vigilantism.
> 
> You need to engage your police in oblique discussions to ensure their covert cooperation.   Then, gradually and quietly, these hoodie-wearing, low-life sonsabitches should be taught the meaning of fear.  If you people are not capable of doing this you are lost.  If you are not willing to help yourselves no-one else is going to help you.
Click to expand...

I like it


----------



## The Professor

fncceo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's intimidating about a hoodie...?
Click to expand...


What a beautiful happy child.  Many thanks for the picture.


----------



## Jitss617

The Professor said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's intimidating about a hoodie...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a beautiful happy child.  Many thanks for the picture.
Click to expand...


----------



## MikeK

Tipsycatlover said:


> Too bad the people didn't rise up before they lost their homes and businesses.


Has a lesson been learned?  If not, what will it take?


----------



## MikeK

OldLady said:


> There have always been bigots in Maine.  Lewiston is the town where the most French is still spoken, from back in the day when all those poor people from Quebec, desperate for work, moved to the thriving mill towns like Lewiston in what we call "the Valley."  (It's the valley of the Androscoggin River--mills sprang up on rivers because they used to use hydropower.)  A lot of bigoted small minded native Mainers hated the French, too, and made their lives absolutely miserable for decades.  What is worse now is that some ignorant right wing asshole who isn't even from Maine can be spreading this kind of tripe about our towns and our people.  The Somalis in Lewiston ARE our people now.  You don't even have to live with it.  Why don't you worry about your own fucked up backyard?


Old Lady, a cancer is taking hold in various parts of America and you are one of the more prominently malignant sites.


----------



## Jitss617

MikeK said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have always been bigots in Maine.  Lewiston is the town where the most French is still spoken, from back in the day when all those poor people from Quebec, desperate for work, moved to the thriving mill towns like Lewiston in what we call "the Valley."  (It's the valley of the Androscoggin River--mills sprang up on rivers because they used to use hydropower.)  A lot of bigoted small minded native Mainers hated the French, too, and made their lives absolutely miserable for decades.  What is worse now is that some ignorant right wing asshole who isn't even from Maine can be spreading this kind of tripe about our towns and our people.  The Somalis in Lewiston ARE our people now.  You don't even have to live with it.  Why don't you worry about your own fucked up backyard?
> 
> 
> 
> Old Lady, a cancer is taking hold in various parts of America and you are one of the more prominently malignant sites.
Click to expand...

Her time to answer will be soon


----------



## MikeK

Jitss617 said:


> Maybe OldLady  should move her family there if she is actually a democrat


"OldLady" is really a young Black man.


----------



## Jitss617

Oldlady  got her ass kicked she’s taking some time to recover lol


----------



## The Purge

fncceo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's intimidating about a hoodie...?
Click to expand...

Yes. What is intimidating.......


----------



## bodecea

pismoe said:


> I wonder if she has a messed up nervous system and has thinking problems ,


I didn't know the OP was a "she".


----------



## Jitss617

bodecea said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if she has a messed up nervous system and has thinking problems ,
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know the OP was a "she".
Click to expand...

I got a stalker lol damn I must have triggered you ha


----------



## pismoe

Jitss617 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the imported 'somalis'  live on welfare benefits and money which they do distribute throughout the town to unAmerican [imo] businesses .    Course the money that they distribute throughout 'lewiston' is originally USA taxpayer money I think eh OldLady ??
> 
> 
> 
> She’s just filer busting.. she can’t deal with reality
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------   she probably likes the Reality    Jits .


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> I wonder if she has a messed up nervous system and has thinking problems ,


-------------------------------------   like that 'susan collins' [repub] that is shaking and quavering all the time   Bode .


----------



## bodecea

Jitss617 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will we have merit based immigration to help this town?
> 
> 
> 
> Your town has been invaded.  These savages already have raped and murdered and you're talking about "merit-based immigration?"  What you should be thinking very seriously about is homicidal vigilantism.
> 
> You need to engage your police in oblique discussions to ensure their covert cooperation.   Then, gradually and quietly, these hoodie-wearing, low-life sonsabitches should be taught the meaning of fear.  If you people are not capable of doing this you are lost.  If you are not willing to help yourselves no-one else is going to help you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like it
Click to expand...

Then do it......or are you just all talk?


----------



## Old Yeller

pismoe said:


> I think that the imported 'somalis'  live on welfare benefits and money which they do distribute throughout the town to unAmerican [imo] businesses .    Course the money that they distribute throughout 'lewiston' is originally USA taxpayer money I think eh OldLady ??




Well if they give them Maine Tax dollars,  all they do is re-arrange the money in the till, perhaps?  Take from John to pay Igauguggba.

If the FED gives them general fund dollars, all States pay for their needs.  Or the FED borrows it and we pay later + interest.


----------



## Unkotare

bodecea said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if she has a messed up nervous system and has thinking problems ,
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know the OP was a "she".
Click to expand...



An "it."


----------



## bodecea

Jitss617 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have always been bigots in Maine.  Lewiston is the town where the most French is still spoken, from back in the day when all those poor people from Quebec, desperate for work, moved to the thriving mill towns like Lewiston in what we call "the Valley."  (It's the valley of the Androscoggin River--mills sprang up on rivers because they used to use hydropower.)  A lot of bigoted small minded native Mainers hated the French, too, and made their lives absolutely miserable for decades.  What is worse now is that some ignorant right wing asshole who isn't even from Maine can be spreading this kind of tripe about our towns and our people.  The Somalis in Lewiston ARE our people now.  You don't even have to live with it.  Why don't you worry about your own fucked up backyard?
> 
> 
> 
> Old Lady, a cancer is taking hold in various parts of America and you are one of the more prominently malignant sites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her time to answer will be soon
Click to expand...

Ah....more threats....while hiding behind a keyboard.


----------



## Jitss617

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will we have merit based immigration to help this town?
> 
> 
> 
> Your town has been invaded.  These savages already have raped and murdered and you're talking about "merit-based immigration?"  What you should be thinking very seriously about is homicidal vigilantism.
> 
> You need to engage your police in oblique discussions to ensure their covert cooperation.   Then, gradually and quietly, these hoodie-wearing, low-life sonsabitches should be taught the meaning of fear.  If you people are not capable of doing this you are lost.  If you are not willing to help yourselves no-one else is going to help you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then do it......or are you just all talk?
Click to expand...

Time time.. relax


----------



## Jitss617

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have always been bigots in Maine.  Lewiston is the town where the most French is still spoken, from back in the day when all those poor people from Quebec, desperate for work, moved to the thriving mill towns like Lewiston in what we call "the Valley."  (It's the valley of the Androscoggin River--mills sprang up on rivers because they used to use hydropower.)  A lot of bigoted small minded native Mainers hated the French, too, and made their lives absolutely miserable for decades.  What is worse now is that some ignorant right wing asshole who isn't even from Maine can be spreading this kind of tripe about our towns and our people.  The Somalis in Lewiston ARE our people now.  You don't even have to live with it.  Why don't you worry about your own fucked up backyard?
> 
> 
> 
> Old Lady, a cancer is taking hold in various parts of America and you are one of the more prominently malignant sites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her time to answer will be soon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah....more threats....while hiding behind a keyboard.
Click to expand...

How is that a threat?


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> ...They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> ......




Now we know what intimidates _you_, wuss.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

That's the plan. Fill white areas with African bulb heads. We need Diverrrrrrrrsity...to create our utoppppian society. 

Meanwhile...

"Bix nood muffugah!" ....POW POW!


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know what intimidates _you_, wuss.
Click to expand...

Yeah...like your ass doesn't pucker in the hood...IF you ever go there...shitlibs man.


----------



## Unkotare

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know what intimidates _you_, wuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...like your ass doesn't pucker in the hood...IF you ever go there....
Click to expand...



That's where I work every day, moron.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know what intimidates _you_, wuss.
Click to expand...

Projecting?


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know what intimidates _you_, wuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...like your ass doesn't pucker in the hood...IF you ever go there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I work every day, moron.
Click to expand...

To funny


----------



## bodecea

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will we have merit based immigration to help this town?
> 
> 
> 
> Your town has been invaded.  These savages already have raped and murdered and you're talking about "merit-based immigration?"  What you should be thinking very seriously about is homicidal vigilantism.
> 
> You need to engage your police in oblique discussions to ensure their covert cooperation.   Then, gradually and quietly, these hoodie-wearing, low-life sonsabitches should be taught the meaning of fear.  If you people are not capable of doing this you are lost.  If you are not willing to help yourselves no-one else is going to help you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then do it......or are you just all talk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time time.. relax
Click to expand...

Talk Talk.....take action unless you are a coward.


----------



## bodecea

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know what intimidates _you_, wuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...like your ass doesn't pucker in the hood...IF you ever go there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I work every day, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To funny
Click to expand...

Learn English.


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know what intimidates _you_, wuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Projecting?
Click to expand...



No. Now get back to washing those dishes, ragboy.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Unkotare said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know what intimidates _you_, wuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...like your ass doesn't pucker in the hood...IF you ever go there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I work every day, moron.
Click to expand...

That's why you're so pleasant...trying to teach a bunch of low IQ savages...whatever you try to teach them. My God man...you must be one dense motherfucker. I grew up going to those schools with them. That converted me for life.
You are hopeless.


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know what intimidates _you_, wuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...like your ass doesn't pucker in the hood...IF you ever go there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I work every day, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To [sic] funny
Click to expand...



Not as funny as your attempts at communicating in English.


----------



## Unkotare

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know what intimidates _you_, wuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...like your ass doesn't pucker in the hood...IF you ever go there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I work every day, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why you're so pleasant...trying to teach a bunch of low IQ savages...whatever you try to teach them. My God man...you must be one dense motherfucker. I grew up going to those schools with them. That converted me for life.
> You are hopeless.
Click to expand...



I didn't ask and don't care what school you flunked out of, douche. Judging by your posts here, all of my students are at least three times as intelligent and decent as you.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know what intimidates _you_, wuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...like your ass doesn't pucker in the hood...IF you ever go there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I work every day, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To [sic] funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not as funny as your attempts at communicating in English.
Click to expand...

I bet you are quite familiar with that. Trying to teach 'Coco' to write on a daily.


----------



## Jitss617

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will we have merit based immigration to help this town?
> 
> 
> 
> Your town has been invaded.  These savages already have raped and murdered and you're talking about "merit-based immigration?"  What you should be thinking very seriously about is homicidal vigilantism.
> 
> You need to engage your police in oblique discussions to ensure their covert cooperation.   Then, gradually and quietly, these hoodie-wearing, low-life sonsabitches should be taught the meaning of fear.  If you people are not capable of doing this you are lost.  If you are not willing to help yourselves no-one else is going to help you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then do it......or are you just all talk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time time.. relax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk Talk.....take action unless you are a coward.
Click to expand...

Maybe I have ... shhhhhh


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Unkotare said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know what intimidates _you_, wuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...like your ass doesn't pucker in the hood...IF you ever go there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I work every day, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why you're so pleasant...trying to teach a bunch of low IQ savages...whatever you try to teach them. My God man...you must be one dense motherfucker. I grew up going to those schools with them. That converted me for life.
> You are hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask and don't care what school you flunked out of, douche. Judging by your posts here, all of my students are at least three times as intelligent and decent as you.
Click to expand...

Yassa...I bets dey is! Teach on white knight.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know what intimidates _you_, wuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Projecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. Now get back to washing those dishes, ragboy.
Click to expand...

I will later I’m on the sea port tending to my business I OWN lol


----------



## 22lcidw

OldLady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lewiston Maine, a one thriving mill town is now a welfare town. As the factories closed many families moved many stayed and accepted benefits. As word got out Africans decided to jump on this opportunity, so by the thousands they moved in, immediately causeing Trimble, taking welfare destroying the school system.
> 
> They brutality jumped a 10 year old girl, they killed a white man. They have taken Over a park threatening natives not to enter. They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> When will he have merit based immigration to help this town?
> 
> 
> 
> Lewiston Maine WAS a milltown until all the mills closed and the city was on its last legs, losing population, poverty level skyrocketing, until 7,500 new people moved into town and gave it the huge boost it needed.  It works so well in Lewiston, our governor is encouraging as many as can make it here to come.  Yes, she is.
> 
> Lewiston has an extremely low violent crime rate, way below the national average.  I have shared these stats with you in another thread.  You are smearing a town that is trying to get back on its feet and you are slandering the immigrants who have settled there.  They are completing high school at higher rates than the "natives," and they are attending college, working in the community, becoming part of the town.  There will be a few "they's" in any group.  Adolescent boys congregating in "gangs"--ever heard of that before?
> They didn't move here because of welfare benefits, folks; they moved here because they met such hostility down in the state where they had come originally.  They have not turned it into a violent crime ridden town.  Catholic Charities had a lot to do with helping these folks get settled, learn English, find work.  I have a friend who worked for them there at the time.  She said they did "beautifully."  She was there, on the front lines.
> 
> You really are doing a major disservice to Lewiston and to the Somalis.  Shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh so the refugees came with money? Interesting lol
> NO THE TOOK BENEFITS FROM THE LOCALS WHO ARE STRUGGLING.
> How many non English speaking kids are to many for a struggling school system? Do you have a number?
> And crime has sky rocketed +7.5
> 
> This culture has not assimilated  they HAVE TAKEN OVER A PARK.
> 
> So again how many poor can’t assimilate people can a poor town take in? Do you have a answer?
> 
> Do you know how many of the thousands of Somalians have  received welfare ? Yes or no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have always been bigots in Maine.  Lewiston is the town where the most French is still spoken, from back in the day when all those poor people from Quebec, desperate for work, moved to the thriving mill towns like Lewiston in what we call "the Valley."  (It's the valley of the Androscoggin River--mills sprang up on rivers because they used to use hydropower.)  A lot of bigoted small minded native Mainers hated the French, too, and made their lives absolutely miserable for decades.  What is worse now is that some ignorant right wing asshole who isn't even from Maine can be spreading this kind of tripe about our towns and our people.  The Somalis in Lewiston ARE our people now.  You don't even have to live with it.  Why don't you worry about your own fucked up backyard?
Click to expand...

There are reasons people move. Safety is a big one. Look up northern blue cities. Then come back with your lies. It does not take man people to ph uk a good thing for all. And make the rest look bad. But there is enough.


----------



## Jitss617

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know what intimidates _you_, wuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...like your ass doesn't pucker in the hood...IF you ever go there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I work every day, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why you're so pleasant...trying to teach a bunch of low IQ savages...whatever you try to teach them. My God man...you must be one dense motherfucker. I grew up going to those schools with them. That converted me for life.
> You are hopeless.
Click to expand...

You are right ,, he’s a teacher of failure


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know what intimidates _you_, wuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...like your ass doesn't pucker in the hood...IF you ever go there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I work every day, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To [sic] funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not as funny as your attempts at communicating in English.
Click to expand...

Cool story


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know what intimidates _you_, wuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Projecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. Now get back to washing those dishes, ragboy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will later I’m on the sea port tending to my business I OWN lol
Click to expand...



Yeah, I remember you begging someone to instruct your stupid ass on the technical challenge of stopping a pushcart from rolling. You're a regular Henry Ford.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know what intimidates _you_, wuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...like your ass doesn't pucker in the hood...IF you ever go there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I work every day, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why you're so pleasant...trying to teach a bunch of low IQ savages...whatever you try to teach them. My God man...you must be one dense motherfucker. I grew up going to those schools with them. That converted me for life.
> You are hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask and don't care what school you flunked out of, douche. Judging by your posts here, all of my students are at least three times as intelligent and decent as you.
Click to expand...

I bet you tell the black kids you are a true republican lol “I hate trump” lol


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know what intimidates _you_, wuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Projecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. Now get back to washing those dishes, ragboy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will later I’m on the sea port tending to my business I OWN lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I remember you begging someone to instruct your stupid ass on the technical challenge of stopping a pushcart from rolling. You're a regular Henry Ford.
Click to expand...

Umm ok


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know what intimidates _you_, wuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...like your ass doesn't pucker in the hood...IF you ever go there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I work every day, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why you're so pleasant...trying to teach a bunch of low IQ savages...whatever you try to teach them. My God man...you must be one dense motherfucker. I grew up going to those schools with them. That converted me for life.
> You are hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right ,, he’s a teacher of failure
Click to expand...



That would be the one and only class you qualify for.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Jitss617 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know what intimidates _you_, wuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...like your ass doesn't pucker in the hood...IF you ever go there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I work every day, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why you're so pleasant...trying to teach a bunch of low IQ savages...whatever you try to teach them. My God man...you must be one dense motherfucker. I grew up going to those schools with them. That converted me for life.
> You are hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right ,, he’s a teacher of failure
Click to expand...

No...he is something much worse...an idealist. Vacuous, blind, idealism has put this country in the position it now sits. People such as him are too obtuse to recognize that.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know what intimidates _you_, wuss.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...like your ass doesn't pucker in the hood...IF you ever go there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I work every day, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why you're so pleasant...trying to teach a bunch of low IQ savages...whatever you try to teach them. My God man...you must be one dense motherfucker. I grew up going to those schools with them. That converted me for life.
> You are hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right ,, he’s a teacher of failure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the one and only class you qualify for.
Click to expand...

You should be arrested for what you do to the kids


----------



## Old Yeller

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...like your ass doesn't pucker in the hood...IF you ever go there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I work every day, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why you're so pleasant...trying to teach a bunch of low IQ savages...whatever you try to teach them. My God man...you must be one dense motherfucker. I grew up going to those schools with them. That converted me for life.
> You are hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right ,, he’s a teacher of failure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the one and only class you qualify for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be arrested for what you do to the kids
Click to expand...



Aren’t you the poster who was “reporting for Prison”?  But was posting daily for the next weeks.  Does the Prison have 5G and free laptops? to go with the free lap dances?


----------



## Jitss617

Old Yeller said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I work every day, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why you're so pleasant...trying to teach a bunch of low IQ savages...whatever you try to teach them. My God man...you must be one dense motherfucker. I grew up going to those schools with them. That converted me for life.
> You are hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right ,, he’s a teacher of failure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the one and only class you qualify for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be arrested for what you do to the kids
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Aren’t you the poster who was “reporting for Prison”?  But was posting daily for the next weeks.  Does the Prison have 5G and free laptops? to go with the free lap dances?
Click to expand...

I beat the charge .. thanks for asking


----------



## pismoe

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know what intimidates _you_, wuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...like your ass doesn't pucker in the hood...IF you ever go there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I work every day, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To funny
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------   you  might not be aware but some of these enemies on the board that are posting in this thread make their money catering to third world invaders from 'somalia'  ,  mexico  and other third world zhitholes   Jits .


----------



## Unkotare

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know what intimidates _you_, wuss.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...like your ass doesn't pucker in the hood...IF you ever go there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I work every day, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why you're so pleasant...trying to teach a bunch of low IQ savages...whatever you try to teach them. My God man...you must be one dense motherfucker. I grew up going to those schools with them. That converted me for life.
> You are hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right ,, he’s a teacher of failure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...he is something much worse...an idealist. Vacuous, blind, idealism has put this country in the position it now sits. People such as him are too obtuse to recognize that.
Click to expand...





America was built on ideals, dumbass.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...like your ass doesn't pucker in the hood...IF you ever go there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I work every day, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why you're so pleasant...trying to teach a bunch of low IQ savages...whatever you try to teach them. My God man...you must be one dense motherfucker. I grew up going to those schools with them. That converted me for life.
> You are hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right ,, he’s a teacher of failure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...he is something much worse...an idealist. Vacuous, blind, idealism has put this country in the position it now sits. People such as him are too obtuse to recognize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America was built on ideals, dumbass.
Click to expand...

You should be fired and lose your pension


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Unkotare said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...like your ass doesn't pucker in the hood...IF you ever go there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I work every day, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why you're so pleasant...trying to teach a bunch of low IQ savages...whatever you try to teach them. My God man...you must be one dense motherfucker. I grew up going to those schools with them. That converted me for life.
> You are hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right ,, he’s a teacher of failure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...he is something much worse...an idealist. Vacuous, blind, idealism has put this country in the position it now sits. People such as him are too obtuse to recognize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America was built on ideals, dumbass.
Click to expand...

Not your ideals...that's for god damned sure...America was built from hard work.  Blood, sweat, and tears built America. 
You are a Socialist.

Those who can, do.
Those who can't, teach.


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I work every day, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why you're so pleasant...trying to teach a bunch of low IQ savages...whatever you try to teach them. My God man...you must be one dense motherfucker. I grew up going to those schools with them. That converted me for life.
> You are hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right ,, he’s a teacher of failure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...he is something much worse...an idealist. Vacuous, blind, idealism has put this country in the position it now sits. People such as him are too obtuse to recognize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America was built on ideals, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be fired and lose your pension
Click to expand...



How fortunate that YOU are an irreverent nobody.


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know what intimidates _you_, wuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...like your ass doesn't pucker in the hood...IF you ever go there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I work every day, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------   you  might not be aware but some of these enemies on the board that are posting in this thread make their money catering to third world invaders from 'somalia'  ,  mexico  and other third world zhitholes   Jits .
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------------   they call themselves teachers or social workers but what they are is unAmerican taxpayer paid lefty government workers working to destroy the USA .    [same as dead 'teddy kennedy] .


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I aint your wife!!!
But you're my Bitch!!Get in the car!!


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...like your ass doesn't pucker in the hood...IF you ever go there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I work every day, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why you're so pleasant...trying to teach a bunch of low IQ savages...whatever you try to teach them. My God man...you must be one dense motherfucker. I grew up going to those schools with them. That converted me for life.
> You are hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right ,, he’s a teacher of failure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the one and only class you qualify for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be arrested for what you do to the kids
Click to expand...



What the hell are you talking about, punk?


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why you're so pleasant...trying to teach a bunch of low IQ savages...whatever you try to teach them. My God man...you must be one dense motherfucker. I grew up going to those schools with them. That converted me for life.
> You are hopeless.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right ,, he’s a teacher of failure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the one and only class you qualify for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be arrested for what you do to the kids
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Aren’t you the poster who was “reporting for Prison”?  But was posting daily for the next weeks.  Does the Prison have 5G and free laptops? to go with the free lap dances?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beat the charge .. thanks for asking
Click to expand...



= caught in another clumsy lie


----------



## Unkotare

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I work every day, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why you're so pleasant...trying to teach a bunch of low IQ savages...whatever you try to teach them. My God man...you must be one dense motherfucker. I grew up going to those schools with them. That converted me for life.
> You are hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right ,, he’s a teacher of failure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...he is something much worse...an idealist. Vacuous, blind, idealism has put this country in the position it now sits. People such as him are too obtuse to recognize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America was built on ideals, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not your ideals........
Click to expand...



What do you, in the fevered imagination of your tiny little brain, imagine those to be, dumbass? If you want to save yourself some time (and the inevitable headache involved in a fucking moron like you trying to think) go read the Declaration of Independence, The Bill of Rights, and the Federalist Papers to start with. If you ever manage to understand those, come back for further direction.


----------



## pismoe

these people , the teecher , social worker and similar that promote diversity and importation of third worlders into the USA for taxpayer money [paychecks] are the SWAMP full of Money Grubbers . Also similar to WHORES who will do anything for money  'Jits .


----------



## Unkotare

pismoe said:


> these people , the teecher , social worker and similar that promote diversity and importation of third worlders into the USA for taxpayer money [paychecks] are the SWAMP full of Money Grubbers . Also similar to WHORES who will do anything for money  'Jits .




Is this you tilting at the windmill of stopping ALL immigration on your way out, dusty?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Unkotare said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why you're so pleasant...trying to teach a bunch of low IQ savages...whatever you try to teach them. My God man...you must be one dense motherfucker. I grew up going to those schools with them. That converted me for life.
> You are hopeless.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right ,, he’s a teacher of failure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...he is something much worse...an idealist. Vacuous, blind, idealism has put this country in the position it now sits. People such as him are too obtuse to recognize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America was built on ideals, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not your ideals........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you, in the fevered imagination of your tiny little brain, imagine those to be, dumbass? If you want to save yourself some time (and the inevitable headache involved in a fucking moron like you trying to think) go read the Declaration of Independence, The Bill of Rights, and the Federalist Papers to start with. If you ever manage to understand those, come back for further direction.
Click to expand...

Do you actually expect anyone to believe that your ****** loving...shit libbed...commie ideals are anywhere in the same ballpark as the founding fathers.
Get tae! lol!


----------



## Unkotare

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are right ,, he’s a teacher of failure
> 
> 
> 
> No...he is something much worse...an idealist. Vacuous, blind, idealism has put this country in the position it now sits. People such as him are too obtuse to recognize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America was built on ideals, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not your ideals........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you, in the fevered imagination of your tiny little brain, imagine those to be, dumbass? If you want to save yourself some time (and the inevitable headache involved in a fucking moron like you trying to think) go read the Declaration of Independence, The Bill of Rights, and the Federalist Papers to start with. If you ever manage to understand those, come back for further direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you actually expect anyone to believe that your ****** loving...shit libbed...commie ideals are anywhere in the same ballpark as the founding fathers.
> Get tae! lol!
Click to expand...




Go sober up before you post again.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Unkotare said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> No...he is something much worse...an idealist. Vacuous, blind, idealism has put this country in the position it now sits. People such as him are too obtuse to recognize that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America was built on ideals, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not your ideals........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you, in the fevered imagination of your tiny little brain, imagine those to be, dumbass? If you want to save yourself some time (and the inevitable headache involved in a fucking moron like you trying to think) go read the Declaration of Independence, The Bill of Rights, and the Federalist Papers to start with. If you ever manage to understand those, come back for further direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you actually expect anyone to believe that your ****** loving...shit libbed...commie ideals are anywhere in the same ballpark as the founding fathers.
> Get tae! lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go sober up before you post again.
Click to expand...

Sober as a preacher sukiyaki. But that shit about you sharing the traditional white christian ideals of the founding fathers had me rollin.


----------



## Unkotare

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> America was built on ideals, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> Not your ideals........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you, in the fevered imagination of your tiny little brain, imagine those to be, dumbass? If you want to save yourself some time (and the inevitable headache involved in a fucking moron like you trying to think) go read the Declaration of Independence, The Bill of Rights, and the Federalist Papers to start with. If you ever manage to understand those, come back for further direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you actually expect anyone to believe that your ****** loving...shit libbed...commie ideals are anywhere in the same ballpark as the founding fathers.
> Get tae! lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go sober up before you post again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sober as a preacher sukiyaki. But that shit about you sharing the traditional white christian ideals of the founding fathers had me rollin.
Click to expand...



If you assume AMERICA'S ideals are only of and for a particular 'race' or religion proves _you_ are no American at all. 

Go read the Declaration of Independence, The Bill of Rights, and the Federalist Papers to start with. If you ever manage to understand those, come back for further direction.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not your ideals........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you, in the fevered imagination of your tiny little brain, imagine those to be, dumbass? If you want to save yourself some time (and the inevitable headache involved in a fucking moron like you trying to think) go read the Declaration of Independence, The Bill of Rights, and the Federalist Papers to start with. If you ever manage to understand those, come back for further direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you actually expect anyone to believe that your ****** loving...shit libbed...commie ideals are anywhere in the same ballpark as the founding fathers.
> Get tae! lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go sober up before you post again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sober as a preacher sukiyaki. But that shit about you sharing the traditional white christian ideals of the founding fathers had me rollin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you assume AMERICA'S ideals are only of and for a particular 'race' or religion proves _you_ are no American at all.
> 
> Go read the Declaration of Independence, The Bill of Rights, and the Federalist Papers to start with. If you ever manage to understand those, come back for further direction.
Click to expand...

So If i move to Africa they should change shit for me because I’m white? Lol


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you, in the fevered imagination of your tiny little brain, imagine those to be, dumbass? If you want to save yourself some time (and the inevitable headache involved in a fucking moron like you trying to think) go read the Declaration of Independence, The Bill of Rights, and the Federalist Papers to start with. If you ever manage to understand those, come back for further direction.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually expect anyone to believe that your ****** loving...shit libbed...commie ideals are anywhere in the same ballpark as the founding fathers.
> Get tae! lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go sober up before you post again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sober as a preacher sukiyaki. But that shit about you sharing the traditional white christian ideals of the founding fathers had me rollin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you assume AMERICA'S ideals are only of and for a particular 'race' or religion proves _you_ are no American at all.
> 
> Go read the Declaration of Independence, The Bill of Rights, and the Federalist Papers to start with. If you ever manage to understand those, come back for further direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So If i move to Africa they should change shit for me because I’m white? Lol
Click to expand...




What does that have to do with any of this, you brainless racist little douche?


----------



## bodecea

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your town has been invaded.  These savages already have raped and murdered and you're talking about "merit-based immigration?"  What you should be thinking very seriously about is homicidal vigilantism.
> 
> You need to engage your police in oblique discussions to ensure their covert cooperation.   Then, gradually and quietly, these hoodie-wearing, low-life sonsabitches should be taught the meaning of fear.  If you people are not capable of doing this you are lost.  If you are not willing to help yourselves no-one else is going to help you.
> 
> 
> 
> I like it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then do it......or are you just all talk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time time.. relax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk Talk.....take action unless you are a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe I have ... shhhhhh
Click to expand...

You keep saying that.....so easy while hiding behind an anonymous nic, isn't it?


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually expect anyone to believe that your ****** loving...shit libbed...commie ideals are anywhere in the same ballpark as the founding fathers.
> Get tae! lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go sober up before you post again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sober as a preacher sukiyaki. But that shit about you sharing the traditional white christian ideals of the founding fathers had me rollin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you assume AMERICA'S ideals are only of and for a particular 'race' or religion proves _you_ are no American at all.
> 
> Go read the Declaration of Independence, The Bill of Rights, and the Federalist Papers to start with. If you ever manage to understand those, come back for further direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So If i move to Africa they should change shit for me because I’m white? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with any of this, you brainless racist little douche?
Click to expand...

Responding to you   this country was built by white Christian individuals we do not assimilate to African culture Latin culture you assimulate to us


----------



## Jitss617

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like it
> 
> 
> 
> Then do it......or are you just all talk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time time.. relax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk Talk.....take action unless you are a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe I have ... shhhhhh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep saying that.....so easy while hiding behind an anonymous nic, isn't it?
Click to expand...

Come find out little liberal lol


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go sober up before you post again.
> 
> 
> 
> Sober as a preacher sukiyaki. But that shit about you sharing the traditional white christian ideals of the founding fathers had me rollin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you assume AMERICA'S ideals are only of and for a particular 'race' or religion proves _you_ are no American at all.
> 
> Go read the Declaration of Independence, The Bill of Rights, and the Federalist Papers to start with. If you ever manage to understand those, come back for further direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So If i move to Africa they should change shit for me because I’m white? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with any of this, you brainless racist little douche?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Responding to you   this country was built by white Christian individuals we do not assimilate to African culture Latin culture you assimulate [sic] to us
Click to expand...



You don't understand what you are trying to talk about or how to spell the words you are using. If you want to move to some country in Africa (it's a continent, moron), that would be great for America, but has nothing to do with this discussion. 

Once again, today's immigrants are assimilating just as those who came before them did.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sober as a preacher sukiyaki. But that shit about you sharing the traditional white christian ideals of the founding fathers had me rollin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you assume AMERICA'S ideals are only of and for a particular 'race' or religion proves _you_ are no American at all.
> 
> Go read the Declaration of Independence, The Bill of Rights, and the Federalist Papers to start with. If you ever manage to understand those, come back for further direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So If i move to Africa they should change shit for me because I’m white? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with any of this, you brainless racist little douche?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Responding to you   this country was built by white Christian individuals we do not assimilate to African culture Latin culture you assimulate [sic] to us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand what you are trying to talk about or how to spell the words you are using. If you want to move to some country in Africa (it's a continent, moron), that would be great for America, but has nothing to do with this discussion.
> 
> Once again, today's immigrants are assimilating just as those who came before them did.
Click to expand...

I can’t Communicate with my latin co workers.. I couldn’t communicate with Spanish baseball players on my high school baseball team.. It’s been 20 years lol how are they assimilating? Where do you live in the woods? Don’t you work in a public school? Are you saying everyone is speaking English??


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you assume AMERICA'S ideals are only of and for a particular 'race' or religion proves _you_ are no American at all.
> 
> Go read the Declaration of Independence, The Bill of Rights, and the Federalist Papers to start with. If you ever manage to understand those, come back for further direction.
> 
> 
> 
> So If i move to Africa they should change shit for me because I’m white? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with any of this, you brainless racist little douche?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Responding to you   this country was built by white Christian individuals we do not assimilate to African culture Latin culture you assimulate [sic] to us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand what you are trying to talk about or how to spell the words you are using. If you want to move to some country in Africa (it's a continent, moron), that would be great for America, but has nothing to do with this discussion.
> 
> Once again, today's immigrants are assimilating just as those who came before them did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t Communicate with my latin co workers.. I couldn’t communicate with Spanish baseball players on my high school baseball team.. It’s been 20 years lol how are they assimilating? Where do you live in the woods? Don’t you work in a public school? Are you saying everyone is speaking English??
Click to expand...




No one communicates with YOU because YOU are an ignorant asshole.

Learning a language Doesn’t happen overnight dumbass. Maybe you should try it. Start with English.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So If i move to Africa they should change shit for me because I’m white? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with any of this, you brainless racist little douche?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Responding to you   this country was built by white Christian individuals we do not assimilate to African culture Latin culture you assimulate [sic] to us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand what you are trying to talk about or how to spell the words you are using. If you want to move to some country in Africa (it's a continent, moron), that would be great for America, but has nothing to do with this discussion.
> 
> Once again, today's immigrants are assimilating just as those who came before them did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t Communicate with my latin co workers.. I couldn’t communicate with Spanish baseball players on my high school baseball team.. It’s been 20 years lol how are they assimilating? Where do you live in the woods? Don’t you work in a public school? Are you saying everyone is speaking English??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one communicates with YOU because YOU are an ignorant asshole.
> 
> Learning a language Doesn’t happen overnight dumbass. Maybe you should try it. Start with English.
Click to expand...


Well you should be practicing your English in school NOT SPANISH!  
How many of these people that refuse to speak English should be allowed in poor American schools where kids need the most resources to get out of poverty? Do you have a number?


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with any of this, you brainless racist little douche?
> 
> 
> 
> Responding to you   this country was built by white Christian individuals we do not assimilate to African culture Latin culture you assimulate [sic] to us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand what you are trying to talk about or how to spell the words you are using. If you want to move to some country in Africa (it's a continent, moron), that would be great for America, but has nothing to do with this discussion.
> 
> Once again, today's immigrants are assimilating just as those who came before them did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t Communicate with my latin co workers.. I couldn’t communicate with Spanish baseball players on my high school baseball team.. It’s been 20 years lol how are they assimilating? Where do you live in the woods? Don’t you work in a public school? Are you saying everyone is speaking English??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one communicates with YOU because YOU are an ignorant asshole.
> 
> Learning a language Doesn’t happen overnight dumbass. Maybe you should try it. Start with English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you should be practicing your English in school NOT SPANISH!
> How many of these people that refuse to speak English should be allowed in poor American schools where kids need the most resources to get out of poverty? Do you have a number?
Click to expand...




“Refuse to speak English” is a lie, and you know it.


----------



## pismoe

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with any of this, you brainless racist little douche?
> 
> 
> 
> Responding to you   this country was built by white Christian individuals we do not assimilate to African culture Latin culture you assimulate [sic] to us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand what you are trying to talk about or how to spell the words you are using. If you want to move to some country in Africa (it's a continent, moron), that would be great for America, but has nothing to do with this discussion.
> 
> Once again, today's immigrants are assimilating just as those who came before them did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t Communicate with my latin co workers.. I couldn’t communicate with Spanish baseball players on my high school baseball team.. It’s been 20 years lol how are they assimilating? Where do you live in the woods? Don’t you work in a public school? Are you saying everyone is speaking English??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one communicates with YOU because YOU are an ignorant asshole.
> 
> Learning a language Doesn’t happen overnight dumbass. Maybe you should try it. Start with English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you should be practicing your English in school NOT SPANISH!
> How many of these people that refuse to speak English should be allowed in poor American schools where kids need the most resources to get out of poverty? Do you have a number?
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------------   thing is that these third worlders should come to the USA already knowing English Jits .


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Responding to you   this country was built by white Christian individuals we do not assimilate to African culture Latin culture you assimulate [sic] to us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand what you are trying to talk about or how to spell the words you are using. If you want to move to some country in Africa (it's a continent, moron), that would be great for America, but has nothing to do with this discussion.
> 
> Once again, today's immigrants are assimilating just as those who came before them did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t Communicate with my latin co workers.. I couldn’t communicate with Spanish baseball players on my high school baseball team.. It’s been 20 years lol how are they assimilating? Where do you live in the woods? Don’t you work in a public school? Are you saying everyone is speaking English??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one communicates with YOU because YOU are an ignorant asshole.
> 
> Learning a language Doesn’t happen overnight dumbass. Maybe you should try it. Start with English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you should be practicing your English in school NOT SPANISH!
> How many of these people that refuse to speak English should be allowed in poor American schools where kids need the most resources to get out of poverty? Do you have a number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Refuse to speak English” is a lie, and you know it.
Click to expand...

Lol what school do you go to where you don’t pass massive amounts of Spanish kids all talking in Spanish? Or a divided  cafeteria Haitian sit together Spanish together blacks sit together whites are every where.. 
I live here here i see I sat in class rooms for 18 years of my life with them, I grew up with them.. 

Again how many should a poor class room take in that can’t speak English?


----------



## Jitss617

pismoe said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Responding to you   this country was built by white Christian individuals we do not assimilate to African culture Latin culture you assimulate [sic] to us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand what you are trying to talk about or how to spell the words you are using. If you want to move to some country in Africa (it's a continent, moron), that would be great for America, but has nothing to do with this discussion.
> 
> Once again, today's immigrants are assimilating just as those who came before them did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t Communicate with my latin co workers.. I couldn’t communicate with Spanish baseball players on my high school baseball team.. It’s been 20 years lol how are they assimilating? Where do you live in the woods? Don’t you work in a public school? Are you saying everyone is speaking English??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one communicates with YOU because YOU are an ignorant asshole.
> 
> Learning a language Doesn’t happen overnight dumbass. Maybe you should try it. Start with English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you should be practicing your English in school NOT SPANISH!
> How many of these people that refuse to speak English should be allowed in poor American schools where kids need the most resources to get out of poverty? Do you have a number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------   thing is that these third worlders should come to the USA already knowing English Jits .
Click to expand...

Ohh I know


----------



## pismoe

and yeah , sure they REFUSE to speak English and why not ??   They will be catered to by GOVERNMENT paid 'teechers' making their taxpayer paid paychecks off of American taxpayers   Jits .


----------



## Unkotare

pismoe said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Responding to you   this country was built by white Christian individuals we do not assimilate to African culture Latin culture you assimulate [sic] to us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand what you are trying to talk about or how to spell the words you are using. If you want to move to some country in Africa (it's a continent, moron), that would be great for America, but has nothing to do with this discussion.
> 
> Once again, today's immigrants are assimilating just as those who came before them did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t Communicate with my latin co workers.. I couldn’t communicate with Spanish baseball players on my high school baseball team.. It’s been 20 years lol how are they assimilating? Where do you live in the woods? Don’t you work in a public school? Are you saying everyone is speaking English??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one communicates with YOU because YOU are an ignorant asshole.
> 
> Learning a language Doesn’t happen overnight dumbass. Maybe you should try it. Start with English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you should be practicing your English in school NOT SPANISH!
> How many of these people that refuse to speak English should be allowed in poor American schools where kids need the most resources to get out of poverty? Do you have a number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------   thing is that these third worlders should come to the USA already knowing English Jits .
Click to expand...



The ancestors of most Americans today didn’t.


----------



## pismoe

plus these third worlders over run food production kitchens , slaughter houses and other factory jobs and they never have a need to speak English because they simply takeover because of their overwhelming numbers ,   And many of these third worlders get their jobs due to familia , neighbors , friends and they exclude Gringo's because they can exclude Gringo's   Jits .


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand what you are trying to talk about or how to spell the words you are using. If you want to move to some country in Africa (it's a continent, moron), that would be great for America, but has nothing to do with this discussion.
> 
> Once again, today's immigrants are assimilating just as those who came before them did.
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t Communicate with my latin co workers.. I couldn’t communicate with Spanish baseball players on my high school baseball team.. It’s been 20 years lol how are they assimilating? Where do you live in the woods? Don’t you work in a public school? Are you saying everyone is speaking English??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one communicates with YOU because YOU are an ignorant asshole.
> 
> Learning a language Doesn’t happen overnight dumbass. Maybe you should try it. Start with English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you should be practicing your English in school NOT SPANISH!
> How many of these people that refuse to speak English should be allowed in poor American schools where kids need the most resources to get out of poverty? Do you have a number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------   thing is that these third worlders should come to the USA already knowing English Jits .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The ancestors of most Americans today didn’t.
Click to expand...

Lol so why is everything in English, all books, all everything you fraud


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand what you are trying to talk about or how to spell the words you are using. If you want to move to some country in Africa (it's a continent, moron), that would be great for America, but has nothing to do with this discussion.
> 
> Once again, today's immigrants are assimilating just as those who came before them did.
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t Communicate with my latin co workers.. I couldn’t communicate with Spanish baseball players on my high school baseball team.. It’s been 20 years lol how are they assimilating? Where do you live in the woods? Don’t you work in a public school? Are you saying everyone is speaking English??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one communicates with YOU because YOU are an ignorant asshole.
> 
> Learning a language Doesn’t happen overnight dumbass. Maybe you should try it. Start with English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you should be practicing your English in school NOT SPANISH!
> How many of these people that refuse to speak English should be allowed in poor American schools where kids need the most resources to get out of poverty? Do you have a number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Refuse to speak English” is a lie, and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol what school do you go to where you don’t pass massive amounts of Spanish kids all talking in Spanish? ...   ?
Click to expand...




If they are not talking to you, what business is it of yours? 

And the students who intimidate you so much are very likely not “Spanish.”


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t Communicate with my latin co workers.. I couldn’t communicate with Spanish baseball players on my high school baseball team.. It’s been 20 years lol how are they assimilating? Where do you live in the woods? Don’t you work in a public school? Are you saying everyone is speaking English??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one communicates with YOU because YOU are an ignorant asshole.
> 
> Learning a language Doesn’t happen overnight dumbass. Maybe you should try it. Start with English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you should be practicing your English in school NOT SPANISH!
> How many of these people that refuse to speak English should be allowed in poor American schools where kids need the most resources to get out of poverty? Do you have a number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------   thing is that these third worlders should come to the USA already knowing English Jits .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The ancestors of most Americans today didn’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol so why is everything in English, all books, all everything ...
Click to expand...



Those immigrants (and more to the point, their children) eventually learned English, just like immigrants today.


----------



## Unkotare

pismoe said:


> and yeah , sure they REFUSE to speak English .....




That is a lie.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t Communicate with my latin co workers.. I couldn’t communicate with Spanish baseball players on my high school baseball team.. It’s been 20 years lol how are they assimilating? Where do you live in the woods? Don’t you work in a public school? Are you saying everyone is speaking English??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one communicates with YOU because YOU are an ignorant asshole.
> 
> Learning a language Doesn’t happen overnight dumbass. Maybe you should try it. Start with English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you should be practicing your English in school NOT SPANISH!
> How many of these people that refuse to speak English should be allowed in poor American schools where kids need the most resources to get out of poverty? Do you have a number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Refuse to speak English” is a lie, and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol what school do you go to where you don’t pass massive amounts of Spanish kids all talking in Spanish? ...   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are not talking to you, what business is it of yours?
> 
> And the students who intimidate you so much are very likely not “Spanish.”
Click to expand...

So you are saying they stay in there own kinds group, so you admit they aren’t assimilating


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one communicates with YOU because YOU are an ignorant asshole.
> 
> Learning a language Doesn’t happen overnight dumbass. Maybe you should try it. Start with English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you should be practicing your English in school NOT SPANISH!
> How many of these people that refuse to speak English should be allowed in poor American schools where kids need the most resources to get out of poverty? Do you have a number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------   thing is that these third worlders should come to the USA already knowing English Jits .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The ancestors of most Americans today didn’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol so why is everything in English, all books, all everything ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those immigrants (and more to the point, their children) eventually learned English, just like immigrants today.
Click to expand...

No they aren’t,, did city hall have documents written in Italian or Irish? No


----------



## EvilCat Breath

There is no reason to learn English today.  Government offices provide materials in many languages.  Stores in ethnic enclaves may not have anyone who speaks English.  Television and Radio all have non English speaking programming.


----------



## Natural Citizen

I used to really enjoy going up to Maine, whenever I had projects up there. There's some really scenec areas near the shores. And, of course, the winters are pretty, especially the store front shops around Christmas time. I haven't been up there in soem time, though.


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand what you are trying to talk about or how to spell the words you are using. If you want to move to some country in Africa (it's a continent, moron), that would be great for America, but has nothing to do with this discussion.
> 
> Once again, today's immigrants are assimilating just as those who came before them did.
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t Communicate with my latin co workers.. I couldn’t communicate with Spanish baseball players on my high school baseball team.. It’s been 20 years lol how are they assimilating? Where do you live in the woods? Don’t you work in a public school? Are you saying everyone is speaking English??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one communicates with YOU because YOU are an ignorant asshole.
> 
> Learning a language Doesn’t happen overnight dumbass. Maybe you should try it. Start with English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you should be practicing your English in school NOT SPANISH!
> How many of these people that refuse to speak English should be allowed in poor American schools where kids need the most resources to get out of poverty? Do you have a number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Refuse to speak English” is a lie, and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...Or a divided  cafeteria Haitian sit together Spanish together blacks sit together ....?
Click to expand...




I thought you were against forced busing?


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one communicates with YOU because YOU are an ignorant asshole.
> 
> Learning a language Doesn’t happen overnight dumbass. Maybe you should try it. Start with English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you should be practicing your English in school NOT SPANISH!
> How many of these people that refuse to speak English should be allowed in poor American schools where kids need the most resources to get out of poverty? Do you have a number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------   thing is that these third worlders should come to the USA already knowing English Jits .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The ancestors of most Americans today didn’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol so why is everything in English, all books, all everything ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those immigrants (and more to the point, their children) eventually learned English, just like immigrants today.
Click to expand...

Why didn’t they write the  declaration of independence in another language and post it if nobody could speak English ?


----------



## Unkotare

Tipsycatlover said:


> There is no reason to learn English today.  .....





Of course there is, and no one knows that better than non-native speakers in America.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t Communicate with my latin co workers.. I couldn’t communicate with Spanish baseball players on my high school baseball team.. It’s been 20 years lol how are they assimilating? Where do you live in the woods? Don’t you work in a public school? Are you saying everyone is speaking English??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one communicates with YOU because YOU are an ignorant asshole.
> 
> Learning a language Doesn’t happen overnight dumbass. Maybe you should try it. Start with English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you should be practicing your English in school NOT SPANISH!
> How many of these people that refuse to speak English should be allowed in poor American schools where kids need the most resources to get out of poverty? Do you have a number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Refuse to speak English” is a lie, and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...Or a divided  cafeteria Haitian sit together Spanish together blacks sit together ....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were against forced busing?
Click to expand...

Who said I wasn’t?


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you should be practicing your English in school NOT SPANISH!
> How many of these people that refuse to speak English should be allowed in poor American schools where kids need the most resources to get out of poverty? Do you have a number?
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------   thing is that these third worlders should come to the USA already knowing English Jits .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The ancestors of most Americans today didn’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol so why is everything in English, all books, all everything ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those immigrants (and more to the point, their children) eventually learned English, just like immigrants today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn’t they write the  declaration of independence in another language and post it if nobody could speak English ?
Click to expand...




Who said nobody could speak English?


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one communicates with YOU because YOU are an ignorant asshole.
> 
> Learning a language Doesn’t happen overnight dumbass. Maybe you should try it. Start with English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you should be practicing your English in school NOT SPANISH!
> How many of these people that refuse to speak English should be allowed in poor American schools where kids need the most resources to get out of poverty? Do you have a number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Refuse to speak English” is a lie, and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...Or a divided  cafeteria Haitian sit together Spanish together blacks sit together ....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were against forced busing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said I wasn’t?
Click to expand...


But you want to force kids to sit together at lunch?


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------   thing is that these third worlders should come to the USA already knowing English Jits .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ancestors of most Americans today didn’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol so why is everything in English, all books, all everything ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those immigrants (and more to the point, their children) eventually learned English, just like immigrants today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn’t they write the  declaration of independence in another language and post it if nobody could speak English ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said nobody could speak English?
Click to expand...

According to your logic immigrants today are the same from back then.. except city hall only post things in English back then so again you are proven wrong they weren’t the same


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you should be practicing your English in school NOT SPANISH!
> How many of these people that refuse to speak English should be allowed in poor American schools where kids need the most resources to get out of poverty? Do you have a number?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Refuse to speak English” is a lie, and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...Or a divided  cafeteria Haitian sit together Spanish together blacks sit together ....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were against forced busing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said I wasn’t?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you want to force kids to sit together at lunch?
Click to expand...

I didn’t they naturally don’t assimilate.. they are divided by race and culture


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one communicates with YOU because YOU are an ignorant asshole.
> 
> Learning a language Doesn’t happen overnight dumbass. Maybe you should try it. Start with English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you should be practicing your English in school NOT SPANISH!
> How many of these people that refuse to speak English should be allowed in poor American schools where kids need the most resources to get out of poverty? Do you have a number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Refuse to speak English” is a lie, and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol what school do you go to where you don’t pass massive amounts of Spanish kids all talking in Spanish? ...   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are not talking to you, what business is it of yours?
> 
> And the students who intimidate you so much are very likely not “Spanish.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are saying they stay in there own kinds group.....
Click to expand...




Sometimes, just like the ancestors of most Americans today did at first. They ARE assimilating.


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Refuse to speak English” is a lie, and you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...Or a divided  cafeteria Haitian sit together Spanish together blacks sit together ....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were against forced busing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said I wasn’t?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you want to force kids to sit together at lunch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t they naturally don’t assimilate.. they are divided by race and culture
Click to expand...




They are assimilating, just like those who came before them did. If YOU can’t understand the process, that is YOUR failure.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you should be practicing your English in school NOT SPANISH!
> How many of these people that refuse to speak English should be allowed in poor American schools where kids need the most resources to get out of poverty? Do you have a number?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Refuse to speak English” is a lie, and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol what school do you go to where you don’t pass massive amounts of Spanish kids all talking in Spanish? ...   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are not talking to you, what business is it of yours?
> 
> And the students who intimidate you so much are very likely not “Spanish.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are saying they stay in there own kinds group.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes, just like the ancestors of most Americans today did at first. They ARE assimilating.
Click to expand...

Lol no they didn’t ,, I’m saw from elementary school to high school they stayed together,, my nephew says the same and he's at a inner city school now. 
Def not the same


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Or a divided  cafeteria Haitian sit together Spanish together blacks sit together ....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were against forced busing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said I wasn’t?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you want to force kids to sit together at lunch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t they naturally don’t assimilate.. they are divided by race and culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are assimilating, just like those who came before them did. If YOU can’t understand the process, that is YOUR failure.
Click to expand...

So you think saying in your one group because of culture is assimilating? Lol


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ancestors of most Americans today didn’t.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol so why is everything in English, all books, all everything ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those immigrants (and more to the point, their children) eventually learned English, just like immigrants today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn’t they write the  declaration of independence in another language and post it if nobody could speak English ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said nobody could speak English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to your logic immigrants today are the same from back then.. except city hall only post things in English back then so again you are proven wrong they weren’t the same
Click to expand...



Wow, you’re stupid. It means city hall has changed.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol so why is everything in English, all books, all everything ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those immigrants (and more to the point, their children) eventually learned English, just like immigrants today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn’t they write the  declaration of independence in another language and post it if nobody could speak English ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said nobody could speak English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to your logic immigrants today are the same from back then.. except city hall only post things in English back then so again you are proven wrong they weren’t the same
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you’re stupid. It means city hall has changed.
Click to expand...

So immigrants have changed lol hello myfly


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Refuse to speak English” is a lie, and you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol what school do you go to where you don’t pass massive amounts of Spanish kids all talking in Spanish? ...   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are not talking to you, what business is it of yours?
> 
> And the students who intimidate you so much are very likely not “Spanish.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are saying they stay in there own kinds group.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes, just like the ancestors of most Americans today did at first. They ARE assimilating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol no they didn’t ,, I’m saw from elementary school to high school they stayed together....
Click to expand...


Yes they are assimilating. You are trying to view things from your personal experience of having no friends and learning almost nothing. 

I see it every day. You are just a lonely, bitter little dumbass.


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those immigrants (and more to the point, their children) eventually learned English, just like immigrants today.
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn’t they write the  declaration of independence in another language and post it if nobody could speak English ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said nobody could speak English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to your logic immigrants today are the same from back then.. except city hall only post things in English back then so again you are proven wrong they weren’t the same
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you’re stupid. It means city hall has changed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So immigrants have changed lol hello myfly
Click to expand...


No, you illogical little turd.


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were against forced busing?
> 
> 
> 
> Who said I wasn’t?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you want to force kids to sit together at lunch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t they naturally don’t assimilate.. they are divided by race and culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are assimilating, just like those who came before them did. If YOU can’t understand the process, that is YOUR failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think saying in your one group because of culture is assimilating? Lol
Click to expand...




Like Italians, Germans, Swedes, Russians, Greeks, Irish, French, etc. did?


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol what school do you go to where you don’t pass massive amounts of Spanish kids all talking in Spanish? ...   ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are not talking to you, what business is it of yours?
> 
> And the students who intimidate you so much are very likely not “Spanish.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are saying they stay in there own kinds group.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes, just like the ancestors of most Americans today did at first. They ARE assimilating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol no they didn’t ,, I’m saw from elementary school to high school they stayed together....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they are assimilating. You are trying to view things from your personal experience of having no friends and learning almost nothing.
> 
> I see it every day. You are just a lonely, bitter little dumbass.
Click to expand...

I had hundreds of year books in the 60’s with blacks and whites assimilated. You can’t find that today all divided by race and culture language.. it’s why we shit down immigration for 40 years to assimilate


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn’t they write the  declaration of independence in another language and post it if nobody could speak English ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said nobody could speak English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to your logic immigrants today are the same from back then.. except city hall only post things in English back then so again you are proven wrong they weren’t the same
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you’re stupid. It means city hall has changed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So immigrants have changed lol hello myfly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you illogical little turd.
Click to expand...

Huh why post in different languages now and not then?


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said I wasn’t?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you want to force kids to sit together at lunch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t they naturally don’t assimilate.. they are divided by race and culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are assimilating, just like those who came before them did. If YOU can’t understand the process, that is YOUR failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think saying in your one group because of culture is assimilating? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Italians, Germans, Swedes, Russians, Greeks, Irish, French, etc. did?
Click to expand...

Yes they all
Assimilated to American culture, unlike Latinos and Afros .. I know 20 something Bulgarians who came here 15 years ago they spoke no English they all is own business or working on degrees.. dating and have American friends.. 

Latinos stay together, refuse to speak English, refuse to assimilate to American culture,, it’s not there fault it’s our politicians for letting them in.. 

I just talked to
Roofer he said he Irish would assimilate but the Spain is here refuse. And they hire there friends at lower wages so Americans can’t work


----------



## pismoe

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Refuse to speak English” is a lie, and you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...Or a divided  cafeteria Haitian sit together Spanish together blacks sit together ....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were against forced busing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said I wasn’t?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you want to force kids to sit together at lunch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t they naturally don’t assimilate.. they are divided by race and culture
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------  DISLIKE for the AMERICANO --- Gringo that are White , Black and even their dislike for 'uncle jose' types that want to be American  .  In much of 'mexico' and much of South America they have been taught in School and by parents that the Gringo STOLE 'THEIR' land    Jits .


----------



## pismoe

think its bad now , think of the future for young AMERICAN Kids   Jits .


----------



## Jitss617

pismoe said:


> think its bad now , think of the future for young AMERICAN Kids   Jits .


I know.. trump is slowly ending this type of immigration


----------



## pismoe

already in 'texas' public schools there are moves for the History of the ALAMO to be changed for the purpose of being inclusive of 'mexicans' as hero's .  This push is being done by elected school board members that don't like the story / history told by the American Gringo teachers   Jits .


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you want to force kids to sit together at lunch?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t they naturally don’t assimilate.. they are divided by race and culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are assimilating, just like those who came before them did. If YOU can’t understand the process, that is YOUR failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think saying in your one group because of culture is assimilating? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Italians, Germans, Swedes, Russians, Greeks, Irish, French, etc. did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they all
> Assimilated to American culture, unlike Latinos and Afros .. I know 20 something Bulgarians who came here 15 years ago they spoke no English they all is own business or working on degrees.. dating and have American friends..
> 
> Latinos stay together, refuse to speak English, refuse to assimilate to American culture,, it’s not there fault it’s our politicians for letting them in..
> 
> I just talked to
> Roofer he said he Irish would assimilate but the Spain is here refuse. And they hire there friends at lower wages so Americans can’t work
Click to expand...

The immigrants today demand that Americans speak their language respect their culture. If anything it's Americans assimilating into their culture.


----------



## Unkotare

Tipsycatlover said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t they naturally don’t assimilate.. they are divided by race and culture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are assimilating, just like those who came before them did. If YOU can’t understand the process, that is YOUR failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think saying in your one group because of culture is assimilating? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Italians, Germans, Swedes, Russians, Greeks, Irish, French, etc. did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they all
> Assimilated to American culture, unlike Latinos and Afros .. I know 20 something Bulgarians who came here 15 years ago they spoke no English they all is own business or working on degrees.. dating and have American friends..
> 
> Latinos stay together, refuse to speak English, refuse to assimilate to American culture,, it’s not there fault it’s our politicians for letting them in..
> 
> I just talked to
> Roofer he said he Irish would assimilate but the Spain is here refuse. And they hire there friends at lower wages so Americans can’t work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The immigrants today demand that Americans speak their language respect their culture. If anything it's Americans assimilating into their culture.
Click to expand...



That is incorrect. That kind of nonsense is just a form of paranoia because you are buying into the crap a small group for far left, pasty, guilt-ridden dopes and their media dogs are pushing on you. Don't be a sucker.


----------



## Unkotare

pismoe said:


> already in 'texas' public schools there are moves for the History of the ALAMO to be changed for the purpose of being inclusive of 'mexicans' as hero's .  This push is being done by elected school board members that don't like the story / history told by the American Gringo teachers   Jits .




Why aren't you taking this up with the Texas Dept of Ed.?


----------



## Unkotare

pismoe said:


> think its bad now , think of the future for young AMERICAN Kids   Jits .




American kids are generally much less frightened than dusty old fools like you.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are assimilating, just like those who came before them did. If YOU can’t understand the process, that is YOUR failure.
> 
> 
> 
> So you think saying in your one group because of culture is assimilating? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Italians, Germans, Swedes, Russians, Greeks, Irish, French, etc. did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they all
> Assimilated to American culture, unlike Latinos and Afros .. I know 20 something Bulgarians who came here 15 years ago they spoke no English they all is own business or working on degrees.. dating and have American friends..
> 
> Latinos stay together, refuse to speak English, refuse to assimilate to American culture,, it’s not there fault it’s our politicians for letting them in..
> 
> I just talked to
> Roofer he said he Irish would assimilate but the Spain is here refuse. And they hire there friends at lower wages so Americans can’t work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The immigrants today demand that Americans speak their language respect their culture. If anything it's Americans assimilating into their culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is incorrect. That kind of nonsense is just a form of paranoia because you are buying into the crap a small group for far left, pasty, guilt-ridden dopes and their media dogs are pushing on you. Don't be a sucker.
Click to expand...

I was told by my boss to speak Spanish the other day.. don’t seem like they are assimilating


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are assimilating, just like those who came before them did. If YOU can’t understand the process, that is YOUR failure.
> 
> 
> 
> So you think saying in your one group because of culture is assimilating? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Italians, Germans, Swedes, Russians, Greeks, Irish, French, etc. did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they all
> Assimilated to American culture, unlike Latinos and Afros .. I know 20 something Bulgarians who came here 15 years ago they spoke no English they all is own business or working on degrees.. dating and have American friends..
> 
> Latinos stay together, refuse to speak English, refuse to assimilate to American culture,, it’s not there fault it’s our politicians for letting them in..
> 
> I just talked to
> Roofer he said he Irish would assimilate but the Spain is here refuse. And they hire there friends at lower wages so Americans can’t work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The immigrants today demand that Americans speak their language respect their culture. If anything it's Americans assimilating into their culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is incorrect. That kind of nonsense is just a form of paranoia because you are buying into the crap a small group for far left, pasty, guilt-ridden dopes and their media dogs are pushing on you. Don't be a sucker.
Click to expand...

You do understand this is why America conquered Mexico, Mexicans refused to assimilate with the Texans, we had conflicts, then we conquered Mexico.. it’s just history repeating it’s self .


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they are not talking to you, what business is it of yours?
> 
> And the students who intimidate you so much are very likely not “Spanish.”
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying they stay in there own kinds group.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes, just like the ancestors of most Americans today did at first. They ARE assimilating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol no they didn’t ,, I’m saw from elementary school to high school they stayed together....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they are assimilating. You are trying to view things from your personal experience of having no friends and learning almost nothing.
> 
> I see it every day. You are just a lonely, bitter little dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had hundreds of year books in the 60’s with blacks and whites assimilated. You can’t find that today all divided by race and culture language.. it’s why we shit down immigration for 40 years to assimilate
Click to expand...



You saw some photos you don't understand, you brainless little punk. You were not born anywhere near the 60s. Stop trying to wear big-boy pants; they don't fit you.


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said nobody could speak English?
> 
> 
> 
> According to your logic immigrants today are the same from back then.. except city hall only post things in English back then so again you are proven wrong they weren’t the same
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you’re stupid. It means city hall has changed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So immigrants have changed lol hello myfly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you illogical little turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh why post in different languages now and not then?
Click to expand...



In 1776, the first newspaper to report on the signing of the Declaration of Independence was a German-language newspaper published in PA.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying they stay in there own kinds group.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes, just like the ancestors of most Americans today did at first. They ARE assimilating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol no they didn’t ,, I’m saw from elementary school to high school they stayed together....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they are assimilating. You are trying to view things from your personal experience of having no friends and learning almost nothing.
> 
> I see it every day. You are just a lonely, bitter little dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had hundreds of year books in the 60’s with blacks and whites assimilated. You can’t find that today all divided by race and culture language.. it’s why we shit down immigration for 40 years to assimilate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You saw some photos you don't understand, you brainless little punk. You were not born anywhere near the 60s. Stop trying to wear big-boy pants; they don't fit you.
Click to expand...

What is there to understand? Lol


----------



## Jitss617

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes, just like the ancestors of most Americans today did at first. They ARE assimilating.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol no they didn’t ,, I’m saw from elementary school to high school they stayed together....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they are assimilating. You are trying to view things from your personal experience of having no friends and learning almost nothing.
> 
> I see it every day. You are just a lonely, bitter little dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had hundreds of year books in the 60’s with blacks and whites assimilated. You can’t find that today all divided by race and culture language.. it’s why we shit down immigration for 40 years to assimilate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You saw some photos you don't understand, you brainless little punk. You were not born anywhere near the 60s. Stop trying to wear big-boy pants; they don't fit you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is there to understand? Lol
Click to expand...

My family is in some of these pictures lol we are from the city unlike you troll ,, sit down, shut your trap, and listen


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to your logic immigrants today are the same from back then.. except city hall only post things in English back then so again you are proven wrong they weren’t the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you’re stupid. It means city hall has changed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So immigrants have changed lol hello myfly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you illogical little turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh why post in different languages now and not then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In 1776, the first newspaper to report on the signing of the Declaration of Independence was a German-language newspaper published in PA.
Click to expand...

And the founding fathers HATED GERMANS, because they didn’t assimilate


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you want to force kids to sit together at lunch?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t they naturally don’t assimilate.. they are divided by race and culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are assimilating, just like those who came before them did. If YOU can’t understand the process, that is YOUR failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think saying in your one group because of culture is assimilating? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Italians, Germans, Swedes, Russians, Greeks, Irish, French, etc. did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they all
> Assimilated to American culture.....
Click to expand...



Just like immigrants are today. I see it up close and personal every single day.


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you’re stupid. It means city hall has changed.
> 
> 
> 
> So immigrants have changed lol hello myfly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you illogical little turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh why post in different languages now and not then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In 1776, the first newspaper to report on the signing of the Declaration of Independence was a German-language newspaper published in PA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the founding fathers HATED GERMANS, because they didn’t assimilate
Click to expand...



Germans assimilated quite well, in fact.


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol no they didn’t ,, I’m saw from elementary school to high school they stayed together....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are assimilating. You are trying to view things from your personal experience of having no friends and learning almost nothing.
> 
> I see it every day. You are just a lonely, bitter little dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had hundreds of year books in the 60’s with blacks and whites assimilated. You can’t find that today all divided by race and culture language.. it’s why we shit down immigration for 40 years to assimilate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You saw some photos you don't understand, you brainless little punk. You were not born anywhere near the 60s. Stop trying to wear big-boy pants; they don't fit you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is there to understand? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My family is in some of these pictures lol we are from the city unlike you troll ,, sit down, shut your trap, and listen
Click to expand...




You need to shut up for a few decades, kid. My family has been in this area since long, long before the mistake that is you ever happened.


----------



## Unkotare

pismoe said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Or a divided  cafeteria Haitian sit together Spanish together blacks sit together ....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were against forced busing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said I wasn’t?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you want to force kids to sit together at lunch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t they naturally don’t assimilate.. they are divided by race and culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------  DISLIKE for the AMERICANO --- ..... .
Click to expand...



EVERYONE dislikes assholes like _you_, punk. Don't try to blame it on anything other than _your_ own insufferable douche-baggery.


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you think saying in your one group because of culture is assimilating? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Italians, Germans, Swedes, Russians, Greeks, Irish, French, etc. did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they all
> Assimilated to American culture, unlike Latinos and Afros .. I know 20 something Bulgarians who came here 15 years ago they spoke no English they all is own business or working on degrees.. dating and have American friends..
> 
> Latinos stay together, refuse to speak English, refuse to assimilate to American culture,, it’s not there fault it’s our politicians for letting them in..
> 
> I just talked to
> Roofer he said he Irish would assimilate but the Spain is here refuse. And they hire there friends at lower wages so Americans can’t work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The immigrants today demand that Americans speak their language respect their culture. If anything it's Americans assimilating into their culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is incorrect. That kind of nonsense is just a form of paranoia because you are buying into the crap a small group for far left, pasty, guilt-ridden dopes and their media dogs are pushing on you. Don't be a sucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was told by my boss to speak Spanish the other day.. .....
Click to expand...



That's a problem between you and your boss (and the fact that you're still a dishwasher).


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you think saying in your one group because of culture is assimilating? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Italians, Germans, Swedes, Russians, Greeks, Irish, French, etc. did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they all
> Assimilated to American culture, unlike Latinos and Afros .. I know 20 something Bulgarians who came here 15 years ago they spoke no English they all is own business or working on degrees.. dating and have American friends..
> 
> Latinos stay together, refuse to speak English, refuse to assimilate to American culture,, it’s not there fault it’s our politicians for letting them in..
> 
> I just talked to
> Roofer he said he Irish would assimilate but the Spain is here refuse. And they hire there friends at lower wages so Americans can’t work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The immigrants today demand that Americans speak their language respect their culture. If anything it's Americans assimilating into their culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is incorrect. That kind of nonsense is just a form of paranoia because you are buying into the crap a small group for far left, pasty, guilt-ridden dopes and their media dogs are pushing on you. Don't be a sucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do understand this is why America conquered Mexico, Mexicans refused to assimilate with the Texans, ....
Click to expand...


Ridiculously wrong. 

You're as ignorant of History as you are of every other topic.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t they naturally don’t assimilate.. they are divided by race and culture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are assimilating, just like those who came before them did. If YOU can’t understand the process, that is YOUR failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think saying in your one group because of culture is assimilating? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Italians, Germans, Swedes, Russians, Greeks, Irish, French, etc. did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they all
> Assimilated to American culture.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just like immigrants are today. I see it up close and personal every single day.
Click to expand...

Do you know the definition of assimilation?


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So immigrants have changed lol hello myfly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you illogical little turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh why post in different languages now and not then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In 1776, the first newspaper to report on the signing of the Declaration of Independence was a German-language newspaper published in PA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the founding fathers HATED GERMANS, because they didn’t assimilate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Germans assimilated quite well, in fact.
Click to expand...

Not at first, they were hated by Americans


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are assimilating. You are trying to view things from your personal experience of having no friends and learning almost nothing.
> 
> I see it every day. You are just a lonely, bitter little dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> I had hundreds of year books in the 60’s with blacks and whites assimilated. You can’t find that today all divided by race and culture language.. it’s why we shit down immigration for 40 years to assimilate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You saw some photos you don't understand, you brainless little punk. You were not born anywhere near the 60s. Stop trying to wear big-boy pants; they don't fit you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is there to understand? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My family is in some of these pictures lol we are from the city unlike you troll ,, sit down, shut your trap, and listen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to shut up for a few decades, kid. My family has been in this area since long, long before the mistake that is you ever happened.
Click to expand...

You didn’t go to any Boston public school dummy


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Italians, Germans, Swedes, Russians, Greeks, Irish, French, etc. did?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they all
> Assimilated to American culture, unlike Latinos and Afros .. I know 20 something Bulgarians who came here 15 years ago they spoke no English they all is own business or working on degrees.. dating and have American friends..
> 
> Latinos stay together, refuse to speak English, refuse to assimilate to American culture,, it’s not there fault it’s our politicians for letting them in..
> 
> I just talked to
> Roofer he said he Irish would assimilate but the Spain is here refuse. And they hire there friends at lower wages so Americans can’t work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The immigrants today demand that Americans speak their language respect their culture. If anything it's Americans assimilating into their culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is incorrect. That kind of nonsense is just a form of paranoia because you are buying into the crap a small group for far left, pasty, guilt-ridden dopes and their media dogs are pushing on you. Don't be a sucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do understand this is why America conquered Mexico, Mexicans refused to assimilate with the Texans, ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ridiculously wrong.
> 
> You're as ignorant of History as you are of every other topic.
Click to expand...

It is.. conflict, just like today, Latinos don’t assimilate to our culture


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are assimilating, just like those who came before them did. If YOU can’t understand the process, that is YOUR failure.
> 
> 
> 
> So you think saying in your one group because of culture is assimilating? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Italians, Germans, Swedes, Russians, Greeks, Irish, French, etc. did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they all
> Assimilated to American culture.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just like immigrants are today. I see it up close and personal every single day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know the definition of assimilation?
Click to expand...



Not only do I know what it is, I see it and participate in it every single day. You just sit around being scared and ignorant, pretending that political science is nothing more than wearing team colors. I have seen (and played some small part in helping) thousands of immigrants and the children of immigrants acculturate, assimilate, and succeed in America.


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> ...... Latinos don’t assimilate to our culture




They are doing so every day all across my beautiful nation. If anything, faster and more completely than most of those who came before them.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you think saying in your one group because of culture is assimilating? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Italians, Germans, Swedes, Russians, Greeks, Irish, French, etc. did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they all
> Assimilated to American culture.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just like immigrants are today. I see it up close and personal every single day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know the definition of assimilation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do I know what it is, I see it and participate in it every single day. You just sit around being scared and ignorant, pretending that political science is nothing more than wearing team colors. I have seen (and played some small part in helping) thousands of immigrants and the children of immigrants acculturate, assimilate, and succeed in America.
Click to expand...

If you believe in free speech and we Americans walk up to people speaking Spanish like we used to, and tell them to speak English or get out,, is that assimilating?


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you illogical little turd.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh why post in different languages now and not then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In 1776, the first newspaper to report on the signing of the Declaration of Independence was a German-language newspaper published in PA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the founding fathers HATED GERMANS, because they didn’t assimilate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Germans assimilated quite well, in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at first, they were hated by Americans
Click to expand...



Only to the extent that British people hated everyone.


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Italians, Germans, Swedes, Russians, Greeks, Irish, French, etc. did?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they all
> Assimilated to American culture.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just like immigrants are today. I see it up close and personal every single day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know the definition of assimilation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do I know what it is, I see it and participate in it every single day. You just sit around being scared and ignorant, pretending that political science is nothing more than wearing team colors. I have seen (and played some small part in helping) thousands of immigrants and the children of immigrants acculturate, assimilate, and succeed in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you believe in free speech and we Americans walk up to people speaking Spanish like we used to, and tell them to speak English or get out,, is that assimilating?
Click to expand...


Luckily for you, there is no law against being a douchebag. Just don't cry about consequences.

Say what you want. You can pick up your teeth and go back to washing dishes right after.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Latinos don’t assimilate to our culture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are doing so every day all across my beautiful nation. If anything, faster and more completely than most of those who came before them.
Click to expand...

So you think speaking a foreign language, not assimilating to the customs of the natives is assimilating.. what isn’t assimilating? Lol


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they all
> Assimilated to American culture.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like immigrants are today. I see it up close and personal every single day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know the definition of assimilation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do I know what it is, I see it and participate in it every single day. You just sit around being scared and ignorant, pretending that political science is nothing more than wearing team colors. I have seen (and played some small part in helping) thousands of immigrants and the children of immigrants acculturate, assimilate, and succeed in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you believe in free speech and we Americans walk up to people speaking Spanish like we used to, and tell them to speak English or get out,, is that assimilating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Luckily for you, there is no law against being a douchebag. Just don't cry about consequences.
> 
> Say what you want. You can pick up your teeth and go back to washing dishes right after.
Click to expand...

We’re you any where near Boston I the 70’s? Lol or 60’s?  If you were caught speaking Spanish you got your ass kicked


----------



## rightwinger

Lewiston’s finest hour


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Lewiston’s finest hour


It was the beautiful American families, and great mill factories.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you’re stupid. It means city hall has changed.
> 
> 
> 
> So immigrants have changed lol hello myfly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you illogical little turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh why post in different languages now and not then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In 1776, the first newspaper to report on the signing of the Declaration of Independence was a German-language newspaper published in PA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the founding fathers HATED GERMANS, because they didn’t assimilate
Click to expand...

Ummm  it was because the Hessians fought with the British.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they all
> Assimilated to American culture, unlike Latinos and Afros .. I know 20 something Bulgarians who came here 15 years ago they spoke no English they all is own business or working on degrees.. dating and have American friends..
> 
> Latinos stay together, refuse to speak English, refuse to assimilate to American culture,, it’s not there fault it’s our politicians for letting them in..
> 
> I just talked to
> Roofer he said he Irish would assimilate but the Spain is here refuse. And they hire there friends at lower wages so Americans can’t work
> 
> 
> 
> The immigrants today demand that Americans speak their language respect their culture. If anything it's Americans assimilating into their culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is incorrect. That kind of nonsense is just a form of paranoia because you are buying into the crap a small group for far left, pasty, guilt-ridden dopes and their media dogs are pushing on you. Don't be a sucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do understand this is why America conquered Mexico, Mexicans refused to assimilate with the Texans, ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ridiculously wrong.
> 
> You're as ignorant of History as you are of every other topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is.. conflict, just like today, Latinos don’t assimilate to our culture
Click to expand...

Not only do they not assimilate but they are quite proud of it.    Schools are happy to celebrate cinco de mayo and prohibit the American flag.  Assimilation isn't about them speaking English.  It's YOU speaking Spanish.   I have lived among these people since 1965.  They go into child care and will speak to your child exclusively in Spanish.  Whether you want it or not.  You have no say.


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Latinos don’t assimilate to our culture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are doing so every day all across my beautiful nation. If anything, faster and more completely than most of those who came before them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think speaking a foreign language, not assimilating to the customs of the natives ....l
Click to expand...



Immigrants today ARE learning English and ARE assimilating culturally, socially, economically, politically, and academically. Just because YOU are a loser doesn't mean everyone else is.


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like immigrants are today. I see it up close and personal every single day.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the definition of assimilation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do I know what it is, I see it and participate in it every single day. You just sit around being scared and ignorant, pretending that political science is nothing more than wearing team colors. I have seen (and played some small part in helping) thousands of immigrants and the children of immigrants acculturate, assimilate, and succeed in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you believe in free speech and we Americans walk up to people speaking Spanish like we used to, and tell them to speak English or get out,, is that assimilating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Luckily for you, there is no law against being a douchebag. Just don't cry about consequences.
> 
> Say what you want. You can pick up your teeth and go back to washing dishes right after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’re you any where near Boston I the 70’s? Lol or 60’s?  If you were caught speaking Spanish you got your ass kicked
Click to expand...



Yes I was and no it would not, idiot. You were nowhere near being alive then so stop guessing based on your own fears and weaknesses, punk. Your ignorance is nothing to be proud of kid, so feel free to let it go.


----------



## Unkotare

Tipsycatlover said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The immigrants today demand that Americans speak their language respect their culture. If anything it's Americans assimilating into their culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is incorrect. That kind of nonsense is just a form of paranoia because you are buying into the crap a small group for far left, pasty, guilt-ridden dopes and their media dogs are pushing on you. Don't be a sucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do understand this is why America conquered Mexico, Mexicans refused to assimilate with the Texans, ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ridiculously wrong.
> 
> You're as ignorant of History as you are of every other topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is.. conflict, just like today, Latinos don’t assimilate to our culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only do they not assimilate but they are quite proud of it.   ......
Click to expand...



That is simply not true. You are allowing yourself to be played for a sucker by the far left who wants your fears to be a reality. They are not.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Latinos don’t assimilate to our culture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are doing so every day all across my beautiful nation. If anything, faster and more completely than most of those who came before them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think speaking a foreign language, not assimilating to the customs of the natives ....l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Immigrants today ARE learning English and ARE assimilating culturally, socially, economically, politically, and academically. Just because YOU are a loser doesn't mean everyone else is.
Click to expand...

My union rep was Spanish she spelled Joe “yo” I shit you not,, they don’t assimilate, they don’t folllow our customs.. 

Again I will keep asking you. We had bussing to give blacks a better education, instead we flooded there schools with non English speaking foreigners! How was this good for them? How many was to many? I await your answer you hack. Keep avoiding my question and I’ll come for your pension you little wussy


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Latinos don’t assimilate to our culture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are doing so every day all across my beautiful nation. If anything, faster and more completely than most of those who came before them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think speaking a foreign language, not assimilating to the customs of the natives ....l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Immigrants today ARE learning English and ARE assimilating culturally, socially, economically, politically, and academically. Just because YOU are a loser doesn't mean everyone else is.
Click to expand...

Lol they are not speaking English! They are not assimilating many are using us to take money back home! They are lowering our wages! You are mooorooon .. I want your pension .. I’m coming for it
You destroyed kids lives! You deserve to pay!


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is incorrect. That kind of nonsense is just a form of paranoia because you are buying into the crap a small group for far left, pasty, guilt-ridden dopes and their media dogs are pushing on you. Don't be a sucker.
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand this is why America conquered Mexico, Mexicans refused to assimilate with the Texans, ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ridiculously wrong.
> 
> You're as ignorant of History as you are of every other topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is.. conflict, just like today, Latinos don’t assimilate to our culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only do they not assimilate but they are quite proud of it.   ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is simply not true. You are allowing yourself to be played for a sucker by the far left who wants your fears to be a reality. They are not.
Click to expand...

We live around them you idiot ! You don’t ,, you are looking from the outside in,, go away..


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Latinos are my neighbors, colleagues, clients, customers, associates and casual contacts.  They have been so for decades.  They are not unknown to me and I absolutely don't need third parties splainin to me how well they don't assimilate.  To them this is Mexico.  Its not the United States.  It's Mexico.  They aren't supposed to assimilate.  You are supposed to assimilate.


----------



## Unkotare

I work with immigrant kids (and adults) every day. I have seen young people arrive here speaking almost no English at all soon engaging in academic work - in English - that most of you numbskulls would fail at miserably. I have seen such students go from very basic English to at or near the top of their class in a couple of years. They are active in student government, sports, clubs, and JrROTC among other things. I have seen students come to the US from China with absolutely no idea what football is become die-hard Patriots fans and/or try out for their school teams. Naturally, I have recruited a number of the more athletic to join the wrestling team.  

I see many of their parents squeezing out the last drop of their energy after working all day to attend English classes at night in order to improve their positions at work (with American coworkers) and to be able to better support their children in their education. Not one parent has ever made a peep about preserving their native culture when discussing their children's education. All have emphasized the need for their children to learn English quickly and well in order to succeed in America.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> I work with immigrant kids (and adults) every day. I have seen young people arrive here speaking almost no English at all soon engaging in academic work - in English - that most of you numbskulls would fail at miserably. I have seen such students go from very basic English to at or near the top of their class in a couple of years. They are active in student government, sports, clubs, and JrROTC among other things. I have seen students come to the US from China with absolutely no idea what football is become die-hard Patriots fans and/or try out for their school teams. Naturally, I have recruited a number of the more athletic to join the wrestling team.
> 
> I see many of their parents squeezing out the last drop of their energy after working all day to attend English classes at night in order to improve their positions at work (with American coworkers) and to be able to better support their children in their education. Not one parent has ever made a peep about preserving their native culture when discussing their children's education. All have emphasized the need for their children to learn English quickly and well in order to succeed in America.



That’s a great heart warming story, but they don’t assimilate,, they want to continue living in their former country when they left it.. WE CANT HAVE THAT. It’s disrespectful, it hurts a community and destroys poor American neighborhood schools.. enough of your Rhetoric that makes no sense


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Latinos don’t assimilate to our culture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are doing so every day all across my beautiful nation. If anything, faster and more completely than most of those who came before them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think speaking a foreign language, not assimilating to the customs of the natives ....l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Immigrants today ARE learning English and ARE assimilating culturally, socially, economically, politically, and academically. Just because YOU are a loser doesn't mean everyone else is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My union rep was Spanish.....
Click to expand...



What part of SPAIN was she from, dumbass?


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> [....... but they don’t assimilate,.......




Yes, they do. I see it first hand every day, dumbass. You are just a frightened little bigot of the sort we have unfortunately been saddled with from time to time in my great nation's history. You Know Nothing (ask an adult to explain that to you).


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Latinos don’t assimilate to our culture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are doing so every day all across my beautiful nation. If anything, faster and more completely than most of those who came before them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think speaking a foreign language, not assimilating to the customs of the natives ....l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Immigrants today ARE learning English and ARE assimilating culturally, socially, economically, politically, and academically. Just because YOU are a loser doesn't mean everyone else is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My union rep was Spanish.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What part of SPAIN was she from, dumbass?
Click to expand...

Same place you will be redirected to for destroying my city.. you think it’s joke it’s.. shit is going to hit the fan and you  enabler’s are going to pay dearly in court.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [....... but they don’t assimilate,.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they do. I see it first hand every day, dumbass. You are just a frightened little bigot of the sort we have unfortunately been saddled with from time to time in my great nation's history. You Know Nothing (ask an adult to explain that to you).
Click to expand...

Then you are clueless about what assimilating means


----------



## pismoe

Many  people will say anything to keep their cash flow , benefits going .  Its all simple common sense .


----------



## Jitss617

pismoe said:


> Many  people will say anything to keep their cash flow , benefits going .  Its all simple common sense .


True , he’s a gub worker.. also a Nazi


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> ....l they are not speaking English! .......




Yes, they are. Better than you do.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....l they are not speaking English! .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are. Better than you do.
Click to expand...

No one agrees with you


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....l they are not speaking English! .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are. Better than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one agrees with you
Click to expand...




That has no bearing on the truth, you illogical little turd.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....l they are not speaking English! .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are. Better than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one agrees with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has no bearing on the truth, you illogical little turd.
Click to expand...

I’m one of the few Americans that stayed in Boston after bussing, I’m just telling you what I saw. All proud Americans are conflicting with Latinos.. 
just a fact. You can’t not accept the new countries culture and think your going to grow a small Latin country inside a country lol nope not going to happen


----------



## rightwinger

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....l they are not speaking English! .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are. Better than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one agrees with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has no bearing on the truth, you illogical little turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m one of the few Americans that stayed in Boston after bussing, I’m just telling you what I saw. All proud Americans are conflicting with Latinos..
> just a fact. You can’t not accept the new countries culture and think your going to grow a small Latin country inside a country lol nope not going to happen
Click to expand...

Our country was formed by ethnic neighborhoods


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....l they are not speaking English! .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are. Better than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one agrees with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has no bearing on the truth, you illogical little turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m one of the few Americans that stayed in Boston after bussing, I’m just telling you what I saw. All proud Americans are conflicting with Latinos..
> just a fact. You can’t not accept the new countries culture and think your going to grow a small Latin country inside a country lol nope not going to happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our country was formed by ethnic neighborhoods
Click to expand...

I don’t care what ethnicity they were,, they assimilate to the culture of America.. it’s why Latinos didn’t moved here until  the welfare state was established


----------



## Andylusion

OldLady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lewiston Maine, a one thriving mill town is now a welfare town. As the factories closed many families moved many stayed and accepted benefits. As word got out Africans decided to jump on this opportunity, so by the thousands they moved in, immediately causeing Trimble, taking welfare destroying the school system.
> 
> They brutality jumped a 10 year old girl, they killed a white man. They have taken Over a park threatening natives not to enter. They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> When will he have merit based immigration to help this town?
> 
> 
> 
> Lewiston Maine WAS a milltown until all the mills closed and the city was on its last legs, losing population, poverty level skyrocketing, until 7,500 new people moved into town and gave it the huge boost it needed.  It works so well in Lewiston, our governor is encouraging as many as can make it here to come.  Yes, she is.
> 
> Lewiston has an extremely low violent crime rate, way below the national average.  I have shared these stats with you in another thread.  You are smearing a town that is trying to get back on its feet and you are slandering the immigrants who have settled there.  They are completing high school at higher rates than the "natives," and they are attending college, working in the community, becoming part of the town.  There will be a few "they's" in any group.  Adolescent boys congregating in "gangs"--ever heard of that before?
> They didn't move here because of welfare benefits, folks; they moved here because they met such hostility down in the state where they had come originally.  They have not turned it into a violent crime ridden town.  Catholic Charities had a lot to do with helping these folks get settled, learn English, find work.  I have a friend who worked for them there at the time.  She said they did "beautifully."  She was there, on the front lines.
> 
> You really are doing a major disservice to Lewiston and to the Somalis.  Shame.
Click to expand...


I'm confused by your statement.

If the jobs left, because the mill closed, and you have a ton of unemployed and impoverished people are there....

How does dumping in 7,500 people into the town....... magically create jobs, when you already have dozens of unemployed there due to the mill closing?

Do you not see that this doesn't make sense?   If you have people who are poor, and unemployed.... how does dumping more people into the town help this?

Now if you had told me they imported 7,500 wealthy business developers, who created tons of jobs..... now I get it.

But just dumping a bunch of migrants?   How does that help anyone?   Did all the migrants employ all the poor people?  How'd that happen?

That said.....

When you have too many people immigrate too fast, you end up with problems.
Here in Ohio, a guy was leaving the condo area, and a Somali hit him.    Before the police showed up, this Somali rounded up all the other Somalis, and convinced them, that this guy hit him.    When the police showed up, everyone defended the Somali driver, and said the other guy hit him.

This is so well known in my area, that nearly everyone now has dash cameras.... because you can't trust these guys to be honest and truthful.   They'll form a mob, and get the police to cite you, instead of them.

Just saying.....


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....l they are not speaking English! .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are. Better than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one agrees with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has no bearing on the truth, you illogical little turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .... I’m just telling you what I saw. ....
Click to expand...



No you’re not. You’re just crying about your fears.


----------



## Jitss617

Andylusion said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lewiston Maine, a one thriving mill town is now a welfare town. As the factories closed many families moved many stayed and accepted benefits. As word got out Africans decided to jump on this opportunity, so by the thousands they moved in, immediately causeing Trimble, taking welfare destroying the school system.
> 
> They brutality jumped a 10 year old girl, they killed a white man. They have taken Over a park threatening natives not to enter. They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> When will he have merit based immigration to help this town?
> 
> 
> 
> Lewiston Maine WAS a milltown until all the mills closed and the city was on its last legs, losing population, poverty level skyrocketing, until 7,500 new people moved into town and gave it the huge boost it needed.  It works so well in Lewiston, our governor is encouraging as many as can make it here to come.  Yes, she is.
> 
> Lewiston has an extremely low violent crime rate, way below the national average.  I have shared these stats with you in another thread.  You are smearing a town that is trying to get back on its feet and you are slandering the immigrants who have settled there.  They are completing high school at higher rates than the "natives," and they are attending college, working in the community, becoming part of the town.  There will be a few "they's" in any group.  Adolescent boys congregating in "gangs"--ever heard of that before?
> They didn't move here because of welfare benefits, folks; they moved here because they met such hostility down in the state where they had come originally.  They have not turned it into a violent crime ridden town.  Catholic Charities had a lot to do with helping these folks get settled, learn English, find work.  I have a friend who worked for them there at the time.  She said they did "beautifully."  She was there, on the front lines.
> 
> You really are doing a major disservice to Lewiston and to the Somalis.  Shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm confused by your statement.
> 
> If the jobs left, because the mill closed, and you have a ton of unemployed and impoverished people are there....
> 
> How does dumping in 7,500 people into the town....... magically create jobs, when you already have dozens of unemployed there due to the mill closing?
> 
> Do you not see that this doesn't make sense?   If you have people who are poor, and unemployed.... how does dumping more people into the town help this?
> 
> Now if you had told me they imported 7,500 wealthy business developers, who created tons of jobs..... now I get it.
> 
> But just dumping a bunch of migrants?   How does that help anyone?   Did all the migrants employ all the poor people?  How'd that happen?
> 
> That said.....
> 
> When you have too many people immigrate too fast, you end up with problems.
> Here in Ohio, a guy was leaving the condo area, and a Somali hit him.    Before the police showed up, this Somali rounded up all the other Somalis, and convinced them, that this guy hit him.    When the police showed up, everyone defended the Somali driver, and said the other guy hit him.
> 
> This is so well known in my area, that nearly everyone now has dash cameras.... because you can't trust these guys to be honest and truthful.   They'll form a mob, and get the police to cite you, instead of them.
> 
> Just saying.....
Click to expand...

That’s been my question to her,, I’ve asked many times, she just saying crime is low, immigration is good, more jobs, blah blah .. which are fallacies


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....l they are not speaking English! .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are. Better than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one agrees with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has no bearing on the truth, you illogical little turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .... I’m just telling you what I saw. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No you’re not. You’re just crying about your fears.
Click to expand...

My fear is cowards like you  enabling foreigners to divide this country so we can be conquered by Nazis like you ..


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are. Better than you do.
> 
> 
> 
> No one agrees with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has no bearing on the truth, you illogical little turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .... I’m just telling you what I saw. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No you’re not. You’re just crying about your fears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My fear is cowards like you  enabling foreigners to divide this country so we can be conquered by Nazis like you ..
Click to expand...



Now you’re just flailing blindly, you impotent buffoon.


----------



## Andylusion

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....l they are not speaking English! .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are. Better than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one agrees with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has no bearing on the truth, you illogical little turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m one of the few Americans that stayed in Boston after bussing, I’m just telling you what I saw. All proud Americans are conflicting with Latinos..
> just a fact. You can’t not accept the new countries culture and think your going to grow a small Latin country inside a country lol nope not going to happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our country was formed by ethnic neighborhoods
Click to expand...


That's true, however, it was also formed by people with certain core beliefs, one of which was Christianity, and the other of which, was a dream to be part of a new country, with a new culture.  Not bring the cultures they came here to escape, and make that same culture here.


----------



## Jitss617

Andylusion said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are. Better than you do.
> 
> 
> 
> No one agrees with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has no bearing on the truth, you illogical little turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m one of the few Americans that stayed in Boston after bussing, I’m just telling you what I saw. All proud Americans are conflicting with Latinos..
> just a fact. You can’t not accept the new countries culture and think your going to grow a small Latin country inside a country lol nope not going to happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our country was formed by ethnic neighborhoods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true, however, it was also formed by people with certain core beliefs, one of which was Christianity, and the other of which, was a dream to be part of a new country, with a new culture.  Not bring the cultures they came here to escape, and make that same culture here.
Click to expand...

Very true ,, they left can’t accept
That.. I stops the divide they desperately need to regain control


----------



## Unkotare

Andylusion said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are. Better than you do.
> 
> 
> 
> No one agrees with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has no bearing on the truth, you illogical little turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m one of the few Americans that stayed in Boston after bussing, I’m just telling you what I saw. All proud Americans are conflicting with Latinos..
> just a fact. You can’t not accept the new countries culture and think your going to grow a small Latin country inside a country lol nope not going to happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our country was formed by ethnic neighborhoods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true, however, it was also formed by people with certain core beliefs, one of which was Christianity, and the other of which, was a dream to be part of a new country, with a new culture.  Not bring the cultures they came here to escape, and make that same culture here.
Click to expand...



The Know Nothings and their ilk have whined every few generations.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one agrees with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has no bearing on the truth, you illogical little turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m one of the few Americans that stayed in Boston after bussing, I’m just telling you what I saw. All proud Americans are conflicting with Latinos..
> just a fact. You can’t not accept the new countries culture and think your going to grow a small Latin country inside a country lol nope not going to happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our country was formed by ethnic neighborhoods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true, however, it was also formed by people with certain core beliefs, one of which was Christianity, and the other of which, was a dream to be part of a new country, with a new culture.  Not bring the cultures they came here to escape, and make that same culture here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Know Nothings and their ilk have whined every few generations.
Click to expand...

You responded with  rhetoric, you offer no proof no evidence just blabber.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one agrees with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has no bearing on the truth, you illogical little turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m one of the few Americans that stayed in Boston after bussing, I’m just telling you what I saw. All proud Americans are conflicting with Latinos..
> just a fact. You can’t not accept the new countries culture and think your going to grow a small Latin country inside a country lol nope not going to happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our country was formed by ethnic neighborhoods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true, however, it was also formed by people with certain core beliefs, one of which was Christianity, and the other of which, was a dream to be part of a new country, with a new culture.  Not bring the cultures they came here to escape, and make that same culture here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Know Nothings and their ilk have whined every few generations.
Click to expand...

Have you ever told someone to speak English?


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That has no bearing on the truth, you illogical little turd.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m one of the few Americans that stayed in Boston after bussing, I’m just telling you what I saw. All proud Americans are conflicting with Latinos..
> just a fact. You can’t not accept the new countries culture and think your going to grow a small Latin country inside a country lol nope not going to happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our country was formed by ethnic neighborhoods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true, however, it was also formed by people with certain core beliefs, one of which was Christianity, and the other of which, was a dream to be part of a new country, with a new culture.  Not bring the cultures they came here to escape, and make that same culture here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Know Nothings and their ilk have whined every few generations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You responded with  rhetoric, you offer no proof no evidence just blabber.
Click to expand...



You’re too ignorant of history to even understand what I’m talking about.


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That has no bearing on the truth, you illogical little turd.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m one of the few Americans that stayed in Boston after bussing, I’m just telling you what I saw. All proud Americans are conflicting with Latinos..
> just a fact. You can’t not accept the new countries culture and think your going to grow a small Latin country inside a country lol nope not going to happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our country was formed by ethnic neighborhoods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true, however, it was also formed by people with certain core beliefs, one of which was Christianity, and the other of which, was a dream to be part of a new country, with a new culture.  Not bring the cultures they came here to escape, and make that same culture here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Know Nothings and their ilk have whined every few generations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever told someone to speak English?
Click to expand...



Lots of times - in English class.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m one of the few Americans that stayed in Boston after bussing, I’m just telling you what I saw. All proud Americans are conflicting with Latinos..
> just a fact. You can’t not accept the new countries culture and think your going to grow a small Latin country inside a country lol nope not going to happen
> 
> 
> 
> Our country was formed by ethnic neighborhoods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true, however, it was also formed by people with certain core beliefs, one of which was Christianity, and the other of which, was a dream to be part of a new country, with a new culture.  Not bring the cultures they came here to escape, and make that same culture here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Know Nothings and their ilk have whined every few generations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You responded with  rhetoric, you offer no proof no evidence just blabber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You’re too ignorant of history to even understand what I’m talking about.
Click to expand...

I’m In it, they have no Similarities with Americans. WE DONT SPEAK SPANISH


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m one of the few Americans that stayed in Boston after bussing, I’m just telling you what I saw. All proud Americans are conflicting with Latinos..
> just a fact. You can’t not accept the new countries culture and think your going to grow a small Latin country inside a country lol nope not going to happen
> 
> 
> 
> Our country was formed by ethnic neighborhoods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true, however, it was also formed by people with certain core beliefs, one of which was Christianity, and the other of which, was a dream to be part of a new country, with a new culture.  Not bring the cultures they came here to escape, and make that same culture here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Know Nothings and their ilk have whined every few generations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever told someone to speak English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of times - in English class.
Click to expand...

So they were speaking Spanish and you said speak English?


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our country was formed by ethnic neighborhoods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true, however, it was also formed by people with certain core beliefs, one of which was Christianity, and the other of which, was a dream to be part of a new country, with a new culture.  Not bring the cultures they came here to escape, and make that same culture here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Know Nothings and their ilk have whined every few generations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You responded with  rhetoric, you offer no proof no evidence just blabber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You’re too ignorant of history to even understand what I’m talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m In it, they have no Similarities with Americans. WE DONT SPEAK SPANISH
Click to expand...


The irrational fear of an ignorant little boy. Pathetic.

You do NOT know what you’re talking about.


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our country was formed by ethnic neighborhoods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true, however, it was also formed by people with certain core beliefs, one of which was Christianity, and the other of which, was a dream to be part of a new country, with a new culture.  Not bring the cultures they came here to escape, and make that same culture here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Know Nothings and their ilk have whined every few generations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever told someone to speak English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of times - in English class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they were speaking Spanish and you said speak English?
Click to expand...



Lots of languages.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's true, however, it was also formed by people with certain core beliefs, one of which was Christianity, and the other of which, was a dream to be part of a new country, with a new culture.  Not bring the cultures they came here to escape, and make that same culture here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Know Nothings and their ilk have whined every few generations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You responded with  rhetoric, you offer no proof no evidence just blabber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You’re too ignorant of history to even understand what I’m talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m In it, they have no Similarities with Americans. WE DONT SPEAK SPANISH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irrational fear of an ignorant little boy. Pathetic.
> 
> You do NOT know what you’re talking about.
Click to expand...

Your the one In Fear.. I hold nothing back,, you hide your feelings


----------



## pismoe

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....l they are not speaking English! .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are. Better than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one agrees with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has no bearing on the truth, you illogical little turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m one of the few Americans that stayed in Boston after bussing, I’m just telling you what I saw. All proud Americans are conflicting with Latinos..
> just a fact. You can’t not accept the new countries culture and think your going to grow a small Latin country inside a country lol nope not going to happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our country was formed by ethnic neighborhoods
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------    find some of the oldest Census data and you will find that most of those counted even before the USA was formed were Welsh and English or British and Black slaves for the most part  RWinger .


----------



## pismoe

Andylusion said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lewiston Maine, a one thriving mill town is now a welfare town. As the factories closed many families moved many stayed and accepted benefits. As word got out Africans decided to jump on this opportunity, so by the thousands they moved in, immediately causeing Trimble, taking welfare destroying the school system.
> 
> They brutality jumped a 10 year old girl, they killed a white man. They have taken Over a park threatening natives not to enter. They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> When will he have merit based immigration to help this town?
> 
> 
> 
> Lewiston Maine WAS a milltown until all the mills closed and the city was on its last legs, losing population, poverty level skyrocketing, until 7,500 new people moved into town and gave it the huge boost it needed.  It works so well in Lewiston, our governor is encouraging as many as can make it here to come.  Yes, she is.
> 
> Lewiston has an extremely low violent crime rate, way below the national average.  I have shared these stats with you in another thread.  You are smearing a town that is trying to get back on its feet and you are slandering the immigrants who have settled there.  They are completing high school at higher rates than the "natives," and they are attending college, working in the community, becoming part of the town.  There will be a few "they's" in any group.  Adolescent boys congregating in "gangs"--ever heard of that before?
> They didn't move here because of welfare benefits, folks; they moved here because they met such hostility down in the state where they had come originally.  They have not turned it into a violent crime ridden town.  Catholic Charities had a lot to do with helping these folks get settled, learn English, find work.  I have a friend who worked for them there at the time.  She said they did "beautifully."  She was there, on the front lines.
> 
> You really are doing a major disservice to Lewiston and to the Somalis.  Shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm confused by your statement.
> 
> If the jobs left, because the mill closed, and you have a ton of unemployed and impoverished people are there....
> 
> How does dumping in 7,500 people into the town....... magically create jobs, when you already have dozens of unemployed there due to the mill closing?
> 
> Do you not see that this doesn't make sense?   If you have people who are poor, and unemployed.... how does dumping more people into the town help this?
> 
> Now if you had told me they imported 7,500 wealthy business developers, who created tons of jobs..... now I get it.
> 
> But just dumping a bunch of migrants?   How does that help anyone?   Did all the migrants employ all the poor people?  How'd that happen?
> 
> That said.....
> 
> When you have too many people immigrate too fast, you end up with problems.
> Here in Ohio, a guy was leaving the condo area, and a Somali hit him.    Before the police showed up, this Somali rounded up all the other Somalis, and convinced them, that this guy hit him.    When the police showed up, everyone defended the Somali driver, and said the other guy hit him.
> 
> This is so well known in my area, that nearly everyone now has dash cameras.... because you can't trust these guys to be honest and truthful.   They'll form a mob, and get the police to cite you, instead of them.
> 
> Just saying.....
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------   THEY STICK together to lie cheat and steal as they laugh at the Gringo .


----------



## pismoe

Andylusion said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are. Better than you do.
> 
> 
> 
> No one agrees with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has no bearing on the truth, you illogical little turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m one of the few Americans that stayed in Boston after bussing, I’m just telling you what I saw. All proud Americans are conflicting with Latinos..
> just a fact. You can’t not accept the new countries culture and think your going to grow a small Latin country inside a country lol nope not going to happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our country was formed by ethnic neighborhoods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true, however, it was also formed by people with certain core beliefs, one of which was Christianity, and the other of which, was a dream to be part of a new country, with a new culture.  Not bring the cultures they came here to escape, and make that same culture here.
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------------   the earliest to the America were mostly all WESTERNERS especially those that had the most influence in forming the USA .    Westerners and Christian  and certainly not a hodgepodge of third world imports that we see nowadays Andy .


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Know Nothings and their ilk have whined every few generations.
> 
> 
> 
> You responded with  rhetoric, you offer no proof no evidence just blabber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You’re too ignorant of history to even understand what I’m talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m In it, they have no Similarities with Americans. WE DONT SPEAK SPANISH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irrational fear of an ignorant little boy. Pathetic.
> 
> You do NOT know what you’re talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your the one In Fear.. I hold nothing back,, you hide your feelings
Click to expand...



What _feelings_ are you imagining, pothead?


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one agrees with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has no bearing on the truth, you illogical little turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m one of the few Americans that stayed in Boston after bussing, I’m just telling you what I saw. All proud Americans are conflicting with Latinos..
> just a fact. You can’t not accept the new countries culture and think your going to grow a small Latin country inside a country lol nope not going to happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our country was formed by ethnic neighborhoods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true, however, it was also formed by people with certain core beliefs, one of which was Christianity, and the other of which, was a dream to be part of a new country, with a new culture.  Not bring the cultures they came here to escape, and make that same culture here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------------   the earliest to the America were mostly all WESTERNERS especially those that had the most influence in forming the USA .    Westerners and Christian  and certainly not a hodgepodge of third world imports that we see nowadays Andy .
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------   as a clue I always look at the names of the Founders and the explorers , frontiersmen and then a little later on I look at the names of the industrialists , rail roaders , Captains of Industry and other movers and shakers as just the names tell a story about where MOST of the Formers and Builders of the USA came from .


----------



## pismoe

and the third worlder in Lewiston Maine get their cash and sustenance from taxpayer funds or welfare is my GUESS .    Then they spend that cash in Lewistons businesses is my other guess and that make business owners happy .


----------



## Unkotare

The effort, determination, and perseverance of so many of today's immigrants in learning English and adapting to live in America is truly inspiring. People  - young and old -  facing challenges that would crush most of you whiners, are trying so hard to learn and adapt that you have to admire them and admire America.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> The effort, determination, and perseverance of so many of today's immigrants in learning English and adapting to live in America is truly inspiring. People  - young and old -  facing challenges that would crush most of you whiners, are trying so hard to learn and adapt that you have to admire them and admire America.


They are not assimilating.. they are divided. .. it’s why crime is so huge in multi cultural neighborhoods


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The effort, determination, and perseverance of so many of today's immigrants in learning English and adapting to live in America is truly inspiring. People  - young and old -  facing challenges that would crush most of you whiners, are trying so hard to learn and adapt that you have to admire them and admire America.
> 
> 
> 
> They are not assimilating.. ...ds
Click to expand...



Yes they are, you ignorant, frightened little dope.


----------



## HenryBHough

Unkotare said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason to learn English today.  .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there is, and no one knows that better than non-native speakers in America.
Click to expand...


We yield to the voice of experience!


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The effort, determination, and perseverance of so many of today's immigrants in learning English and adapting to live in America is truly inspiring. People  - young and old -  facing challenges that would crush most of you whiners, are trying so hard to learn and adapt that you have to admire them and admire America.
> 
> 
> 
> They are not assimilating.. they are divided. .. it’s why crime is so huge in multi cultural neighborhoods
Click to expand...

How did we get MS-13?  Some stupid ass American refugee settlement expert thought El Salvadorans would assimilate and get along peachy keen with Mexicans.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The effort, determination, and perseverance of so many of today's immigrants in learning English and adapting to live in America is truly inspiring. People  - young and old -  facing challenges that would crush most of you whiners, are trying so hard to learn and adapt that you have to admire them and admire America.
> 
> 
> 
> They are not assimilating.. ...ds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are, you ignorant, frightened little dope.
Click to expand...

Ad hominem.. you are a joke


----------



## Lysistrata

pismoe said:


> already in 'texas' public schools there are moves for the History of the ALAMO to be changed for the purpose of being inclusive of 'mexicans' as hero's .  This push is being done by elected school board members that don't like the story / history told by the American Gringo teachers   Jits .



Why can't both sides be presented? The Mexican government did allow European folks to settle there. They were there by the sufferance of the Mexican government. Were people like Sam Houston actually right? How come?


----------



## Lysistrata

Jitss617 said:


> Lewiston Maine, a once thriving mill town is now a welfare town. As the factories closed many families moved many stayed and accepted benefits. As word got out Africans decided to jump on this opportunity, so by the thousands they moved in, immediately causeing Trouble, taking welfare destroying the school system.
> 
> They brutality jumped a 10 year old girl, they killed a white man. They have taken Over a park threatening natives not to enter. They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> When will we have merit based immigration to help this town?



What is meant by the assertion that some immigrants refuse to "assimilate"? When one comes from another country, one makes efforts to integrate into the community, learn the language, find work, establish a home, get educated. Generally, establish roots and join the community. My maternal grandparents did this. My Irish ancestors did this before.I do not understand what this condemnation is about.I think that folks whose ancestors were from Japan, China, Korea, India, the African continent, the central and south American countries will all agree. I hope that I did not leave anyone out, but I know I did.


----------



## Picaro

Tipsycatlover said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The effort, determination, and perseverance of so many of today's immigrants in learning English and adapting to live in America is truly inspiring. People  - young and old -  facing challenges that would crush most of you whiners, are trying so hard to learn and adapt that you have to admire them and admire America.
> 
> 
> 
> They are not assimilating.. they are divided. .. it’s why crime is so huge in multi cultural neighborhoods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did we get MS-13?  Some stupid ass American refugee settlement expert thought El Salvadorans would assimilate and get along peachy keen with Mexicans.
Click to expand...


they all look alike to Democrats; as long as their votes can be bought cheaply enough, that's all that matters to them, though.


----------



## Picaro

Lysistrata said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> already in 'texas' public schools there are moves for the History of the ALAMO to be changed for the purpose of being inclusive of 'mexicans' as hero's .  This push is being done by elected school board members that don't like the story / history told by the American Gringo teachers   Jits .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't both sides be presented? The Mexican government did allow European folks to settle there. They were there by the sufferance of the Mexican government. Were people like Sam Houston actually right? How come?
Click to expand...


Because Mexico was full of shit when it claimed all that territory in the first place, and ended up relying on European immigrants to settle it since few Mexicans would be caught dead north of Tampico, and then after they got those Euros here, like typical Mexicans they then welshed on their deal and sent an army north to plunder Texas. They lost, and they've whined about it ever since.

Anybody care to guess just how many 'Mexicans' actually lived north of the Rio Grande, or north of  what is now the border?


----------



## Picaro

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The effort, determination, and perseverance of so many of today's immigrants in learning English and adapting to live in America is truly inspiring. People  - young and old -  facing challenges that would crush most of you whiners, are trying so hard to learn and adapt that you have to admire them and admire America.
> 
> 
> 
> They are not assimilating.. they are divided. .. it’s why crime is so huge in multi cultural neighborhoods
Click to expand...


Democrats want to set up and embed a whole lot of little  foreign mini-states and micro-states in key political districts, run by their old Tammany Hall style hacks, is all.


----------



## Lysistrata

Picaro said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> already in 'texas' public schools there are moves for the History of the ALAMO to be changed for the purpose of being inclusive of 'mexicans' as hero's .  This push is being done by elected school board members that don't like the story / history told by the American Gringo teachers   Jits .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't both sides be presented? The Mexican government did allow European folks to settle there. They were there by the sufferance of the Mexican government. Were people like Sam Houston actually right? How come?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Mexico was full of shit when it claimed all that territory in the first place, and ended up relying on European immigrants to settle it since few Mexicans would be caught dead north of Tampico, and then after they got those Euros here, like typical Mexicans they then welshed on their deal and sent an army north to plunder Texas. They lost, and they've whined about it ever since.
> 
> Anybody care to guess just how many 'Mexicans' actually lived north of the Rio Grande, or north of  what is now the border?
Click to expand...


The European settlers reneged on their promises to the Mexican government. They were dishonest. Why do you assert that the Mexican government "welshed" on any deal?


----------



## Picaro

Lysistrata said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> already in 'texas' public schools there are moves for the History of the ALAMO to be changed for the purpose of being inclusive of 'mexicans' as hero's .  This push is being done by elected school board members that don't like the story / history told by the American Gringo teachers   Jits .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't both sides be presented? The Mexican government did allow European folks to settle there. They were there by the sufferance of the Mexican government. Were people like Sam Houston actually right? How come?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Mexico was full of shit when it claimed all that territory in the first place, and ended up relying on European immigrants to settle it since few Mexicans would be caught dead north of Tampico, and then after they got those Euros here, like typical Mexicans they then welshed on their deal and sent an army north to plunder Texas. They lost, and they've whined about it ever since.
> 
> Anybody care to guess just how many 'Mexicans' actually lived north of the Rio Grande, or north of  what is now the border?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The European settlers reneged on their promises to the Mexican government. They were dishonest. Why do you assert that the Mexican government "welshed" on any deal?
Click to expand...


lol rubbish. Santa Anna was a loon, and so are you.


----------



## Jitss617

Lysistrata said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lewiston Maine, a once thriving mill town is now a welfare town. As the factories closed many families moved many stayed and accepted benefits. As word got out Africans decided to jump on this opportunity, so by the thousands they moved in, immediately causeing Trouble, taking welfare destroying the school system.
> 
> They brutality jumped a 10 year old girl, they killed a white man. They have taken Over a park threatening natives not to enter. They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> When will we have merit based immigration to help this town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is meant by the assertion that some immigrants refuse to "assimilate"? When one comes from another country, one makes efforts to integrate into the community, learn the language, find work, establish a home, get educated. Generally, establish roots and join the community. My maternal grandparents did this. My Irish ancestors did this before.I do not understand what this condemnation is about.I think that folks whose ancestors were from Japan, China, Korea, India, the African continent, the central and south American countries will all agree. I hope that I did not leave anyone out, but I know I did.
Click to expand...

African and Latino culture do not assimilate to European and American culture at all


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lewiston Maine, a once thriving mill town is now a welfare town. As the factories closed many families moved many stayed and accepted benefits. As word got out Africans decided to jump on this opportunity, so by the thousands they moved in, immediately causeing Trouble, taking welfare destroying the school system.
> 
> They brutality jumped a 10 year old girl, they killed a white man. They have taken Over a park threatening natives not to enter. They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> When will we have merit based immigration to help this town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is meant by the assertion that some immigrants refuse to "assimilate"? When one comes from another country, one makes efforts to integrate into the community, learn the language, find work, establish a home, get educated. Generally, establish roots and join the community. My maternal grandparents did this. My Irish ancestors did this before.I do not understand what this condemnation is about.I think that folks whose ancestors were from Japan, China, Korea, India, the African continent, the central and south American countries will all agree. I hope that I did not leave anyone out, but I know I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> African and Latino culture do not assimilate to European and American culture at all
Click to expand...



Yes they do assimilate to America. YOU are just wrong.

I just now finished speaking with two immigrant students, one from Africa and one from Latin America, both of whom are of much, much greater intelligence and moral character than you and who are both assimilating to American life and culture remarkably well.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lewiston Maine, a once thriving mill town is now a welfare town. As the factories closed many families moved many stayed and accepted benefits. As word got out Africans decided to jump on this opportunity, so by the thousands they moved in, immediately causeing Trouble, taking welfare destroying the school system.
> 
> They brutality jumped a 10 year old girl, they killed a white man. They have taken Over a park threatening natives not to enter. They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> When will we have merit based immigration to help this town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is meant by the assertion that some immigrants refuse to "assimilate"? When one comes from another country, one makes efforts to integrate into the community, learn the language, find work, establish a home, get educated. Generally, establish roots and join the community. My maternal grandparents did this. My Irish ancestors did this before.I do not understand what this condemnation is about.I think that folks whose ancestors were from Japan, China, Korea, India, the African continent, the central and south American countries will all agree. I hope that I did not leave anyone out, but I know I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> African and Latino culture do not assimilate to European and American culture at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do assimilate to America. YOU are just wrong.
> 
> I just now finished speaking with two immigrant students, one from Africa and one from Latin America, both of whom are of much, much greater intelligence and moral character than you and who are both assimilating to American life and culture remarkably well.
Click to expand...

Good for them,, there country could probably use some smart people to return


----------



## pismoe

whores or these 'teechers' that cater to illegal aliens and their papooses [babies] do everything they do for money , benefits , gov favors and they should never be trusted .    Every thing that these 'teechers'  / whores do is for their own 'Self Interest' of collecting a taxpayer funded paycheck Jits.


----------



## Lysistrata

Jitss617 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lewiston Maine, a once thriving mill town is now a welfare town. As the factories closed many families moved many stayed and accepted benefits. As word got out Africans decided to jump on this opportunity, so by the thousands they moved in, immediately causeing Trouble, taking welfare destroying the school system.
> 
> They brutality jumped a 10 year old girl, they killed a white man. They have taken Over a park threatening natives not to enter. They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> When will we have merit based immigration to help this town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is meant by the assertion that some immigrants refuse to "assimilate"? When one comes from another country, one makes efforts to integrate into the community, learn the language, find work, establish a home, get educated. Generally, establish roots and join the community. My maternal grandparents did this. My Irish ancestors did this before.I do not understand what this condemnation is about.I think that folks whose ancestors were from Japan, China, Korea, India, the African continent, the central and south American countries will all agree. I hope that I did not leave anyone out, but I know I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> African and Latino culture do not assimilate to European and American culture at all
Click to expand...


What do you mean by "assimilate"? People of African and Latin origin have been part of the culture of the United States from the beginning. Again, how does one "assimilate"? You use the term, now you explain it. You need not include any reference to European culture, as we are not in Europe.


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lewiston Maine, a once thriving mill town is now a welfare town. As the factories closed many families moved many stayed and accepted benefits. As word got out Africans decided to jump on this opportunity, so by the thousands they moved in, immediately causeing Trouble, taking welfare destroying the school system.
> 
> They brutality jumped a 10 year old girl, they killed a white man. They have taken Over a park threatening natives not to enter. They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> When will we have merit based immigration to help this town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is meant by the assertion that some immigrants refuse to "assimilate"? When one comes from another country, one makes efforts to integrate into the community, learn the language, find work, establish a home, get educated. Generally, establish roots and join the community. My maternal grandparents did this. My Irish ancestors did this before.I do not understand what this condemnation is about.I think that folks whose ancestors were from Japan, China, Korea, India, the African continent, the central and south American countries will all agree. I hope that I did not leave anyone out, but I know I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> African and Latino culture do not assimilate to European and American culture at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do assimilate to America. YOU are just wrong.
> 
> I just now finished speaking with two immigrant students, one from Africa and one from Latin America, both of whom are of much, much greater intelligence and moral character than you and who are both assimilating to American life and culture remarkably well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for them,, there [sic] country could probably use some smart people to return
Click to expand...



“Their”


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Lysistrata said:


> What do you mean by "assimilate"? People of African and Latin origin have been part of the culture of the United States from the beginning. Again, how does one "assimilate"? You use the term, now you explain it. You need not include any reference to European culture, as we are not in Europe.




It should not be up to other people to teach you the meaning of words just because you are entirely ignorant of their meaning and too lazy to learn.


----------



## Jitss617

Lysistrata said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lewiston Maine, a once thriving mill town is now a welfare town. As the factories closed many families moved many stayed and accepted benefits. As word got out Africans decided to jump on this opportunity, so by the thousands they moved in, immediately causeing Trouble, taking welfare destroying the school system.
> 
> They brutality jumped a 10 year old girl, they killed a white man. They have taken Over a park threatening natives not to enter. They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> When will we have merit based immigration to help this town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is meant by the assertion that some immigrants refuse to "assimilate"? When one comes from another country, one makes efforts to integrate into the community, learn the language, find work, establish a home, get educated. Generally, establish roots and join the community. My maternal grandparents did this. My Irish ancestors did this before.I do not understand what this condemnation is about.I think that folks whose ancestors were from Japan, China, Korea, India, the African continent, the central and south American countries will all agree. I hope that I did not leave anyone out, but I know I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> African and Latino culture do not assimilate to European and American culture at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "assimilate"? People of African and Latin origin have been part of the culture of the United States from the beginning. Again, how does one "assimilate"? You use the term, now you explain it. You need not include any reference to European culture, as we are not in Europe.
Click to expand...

Yes some have def assimilated, and thank you Ben Carson’s of the world! Tito’s vodka! All trump supporters.. thank you.. but they are less the a quarter of the people that are destroying American culture. I just left BJ’s I couldn’t even understand the teller, Spanish people are screaming in Spanish, 

I’ve seen way to much of the non assimilated .. they need to be confronted, and removed


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lewiston Maine, a once thriving mill town is now a welfare town. As the factories closed many families moved many stayed and accepted benefits. As word got out Africans decided to jump on this opportunity, so by the thousands they moved in, immediately causeing Trouble, taking welfare destroying the school system.
> 
> They brutality jumped a 10 year old girl, they killed a white man. They have taken Over a park threatening natives not to enter. They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> When will we have merit based immigration to help this town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is meant by the assertion that some immigrants refuse to "assimilate"? When one comes from another country, one makes efforts to integrate into the community, learn the language, find work, establish a home, get educated. Generally, establish roots and join the community. My maternal grandparents did this. My Irish ancestors did this before.I do not understand what this condemnation is about.I think that folks whose ancestors were from Japan, China, Korea, India, the African continent, the central and south American countries will all agree. I hope that I did not leave anyone out, but I know I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> African and Latino culture do not assimilate to European and American culture at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do assimilate to America. YOU are just wrong.
> 
> I just now finished speaking with two immigrant students, one from Africa and one from Latin America, both of whom are of much, much greater intelligence and moral character than you and who are both assimilating to American life and culture remarkably well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for them,, there [sic] country could probably use some smart people to return
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Their”
Click to expand...

Tell them I said GTFO lol


----------



## Lysistrata

I stopped by the Ethiopian market/bar yesterday to pick up a carryout that I had been promising myself for months (kitfo!). Yellow flowers were strewn all over the floors. I felt to be careful where I stepped, but the owner explained to me that it was the Ethiopian New Year and the flowers were part of the celebration, as they are the first flowers of spring in Ethiopia. While I waited for my order, I watched people dancing enthusiastically on Ethiopian TV, dressed in traditional Ethiopian white embroidered gear. I wish I could have gotten up and danced with them. How much do you want people to "assimilate" and how? If this market weren't here, I wouldn't know a thing about it.


----------



## Unkotare

pismoe said:


> whores or these 'teechers' that cater to illegal aliens and their papooses [babies] do everything they do for money , benefits , gov favors and they should never be trusted .    Every thing that these 'teechers'  / whores do is for their own 'Self Interest' of collecting a taxpayer funded paycheck Jits.




In many schools, the majority of students who are English Language Learners were born in the US and thus every bit as “legal” as you.


----------



## Lysistrata

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "assimilate"? People of African and Latin origin have been part of the culture of the United States from the beginning. Again, how does one "assimilate"? You use the term, now you explain it. You need not include any reference to European culture, as we are not in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should not be up to other people to teach you the meaning of words just because you are entirely ignorant of their meaning and too lazy to learn.
Click to expand...


Typical cop-out. When you use a term like "assimilate" you have to specify "assimilate" to exactly what. Direct me to what I am supposed to learn to be "assimilated." I am a caucasian person from New Jersey. What am I supposed to do for you to deem me "assimilated"? You people keep running away.


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is meant by the assertion that some immigrants refuse to "assimilate"? When one comes from another country, one makes efforts to integrate into the community, learn the language, find work, establish a home, get educated. Generally, establish roots and join the community. My maternal grandparents did this. My Irish ancestors did this before.I do not understand what this condemnation is about.I think that folks whose ancestors were from Japan, China, Korea, India, the African continent, the central and south American countries will all agree. I hope that I did not leave anyone out, but I know I did.
> 
> 
> 
> African and Latino culture do not assimilate to European and American culture at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do assimilate to America. YOU are just wrong.
> 
> I just now finished speaking with two immigrant students, one from Africa and one from Latin America, both of whom are of much, much greater intelligence and moral character than you and who are both assimilating to American life and culture remarkably well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for them,, there [sic] country could probably use some smart people to return
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Their”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell them I said GTFO lol
Click to expand...



They could help YOU learn English.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Lysistrata said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "assimilate"? People of African and Latin origin have been part of the culture of the United States from the beginning. Again, how does one "assimilate"? You use the term, now you explain it. You need not include any reference to European culture, as we are not in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should not be up to other people to teach you the meaning of words just because you are entirely ignorant of their meaning and too lazy to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical cop-out. When you use a term like "assimilate" you have to specify "assimilate" to exactly what. Direct me to what I am supposed to learn to be "assimilated." I am a caucasian person from New Jersey. What am I supposed to do for you to deem me "assimilated"? You people keep running away.
Click to expand...



 To assimilate is to embrace one's new country by adopting its culture, dumb shit.


----------



## Lysistrata

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "assimilate"? People of African and Latin origin have been part of the culture of the United States from the beginning. Again, how does one "assimilate"? You use the term, now you explain it. You need not include any reference to European culture, as we are not in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should not be up to other people to teach you the meaning of words just because you are entirely ignorant of their meaning and too lazy to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical cop-out. When you use a term like "assimilate" you have to specify "assimilate" to exactly what. Direct me to what I am supposed to learn to be "assimilated." I am a caucasian person from New Jersey. What am I supposed to do for you to deem me "assimilated"? You people keep running away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To assimilate is to embrace one's new country by adopting its culture, dumb shit.
Click to expand...


Which "culture"? Dumb shit. What do you want people to do? Be specific about this "culture."


----------



## Jitss617

Lysistrata said:


> I stopped by the Ethiopian market/bar yesterday to pick up a carryout that I had been promising myself for months (kitfo!). Yellow flowers were strewn all over the floors. I felt to be careful where I stepped, but the owner explained to me that it was the Ethiopian New Year and the flowers were part of the celebration, as they are the first flowers of spring in Ethiopia. While I waited for my order, I watched people dancing enthusiastically on Ethiopian TV, dressed in traditional Ethiopian white embroidered gear. I wish I could have gotten up and danced with them. How much do you want people to "assimilate" and how? If this market weren't here, I wouldn't know a thing about it.


I’m making Ethiopian food as we speaking I can even make the bread.. you don’t know the definition of assimilating.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> African and Latino culture do not assimilate to European and American culture at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do assimilate to America. YOU are just wrong.
> 
> I just now finished speaking with two immigrant students, one from Africa and one from Latin America, both of whom are of much, much greater intelligence and moral character than you and who are both assimilating to American life and culture remarkably well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for them,, there [sic] country could probably use some smart people to return
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Their”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell them I said GTFO lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They could help YOU learn English.
Click to expand...

I’m sure they could it’s there cousins and kin that destroy school for the rest of us


----------



## pismoe

'ethiopia' and 'ethiopians' , do they live in a nice zhithole like 'mexicans' and 'otm' .   Do they have food riots and tourist rapes and beheadings like the 'morocco' types have ??    [chuckle]


----------



## pismoe

nicesest thing I ever saw concerning 'ethiopia' is the Christian Church at or called 'lalibela' [sp] 'ethiopia' .    Its pretty amazing considering that it was 'ethiopian' Pilots that crashed a Giant airliner killing many people a few months ago .


----------



## Lysistrata

Jitss617 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped by the Ethiopian market/bar yesterday to pick up a carryout that I had been promising myself for months (kitfo!). Yellow flowers were strewn all over the floors. I felt to be careful where I stepped, but the owner explained to me that it was the Ethiopian New Year and the flowers were part of the celebration, as they are the first flowers of spring in Ethiopia. While I waited for my order, I watched people dancing enthusiastically on Ethiopian TV, dressed in traditional Ethiopian white embroidered gear. I wish I could have gotten up and danced with them. How much do you want people to "assimilate" and how? If this market weren't here, I wouldn't know a thing about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m making Ethiopian food as we speaking I can even make the bread.. you don’t know the definition of assimilating.
Click to expand...

Then what do you mean by "assimilating"? What is an immigrant supposed to do to "assimilate"? What have some people NOT done?
BTW: I am impressed if you can make injera. Teff? Yumm. I've got my mouth full.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Lysistrata said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "assimilate"? People of African and Latin origin have been part of the culture of the United States from the beginning. Again, how does one "assimilate"? You use the term, now you explain it. You need not include any reference to European culture, as we are not in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should not be up to other people to teach you the meaning of words just because you are entirely ignorant of their meaning and too lazy to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical cop-out. When you use a term like "assimilate" you have to specify "assimilate" to exactly what. Direct me to what I am supposed to learn to be "assimilated." I am a caucasian person from New Jersey. What am I supposed to do for you to deem me "assimilated"? You people keep running away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To assimilate is to embrace one's new country by adopting its culture, dumb shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which "culture"? Dumb shit. What do you want people to do? Be specific about this "culture."
Click to expand...

American culture, you pathetic moron.
You must have dropped out of school before you hit 6th grade.


----------



## Jitss617

Lysistrata said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped by the Ethiopian market/bar yesterday to pick up a carryout that I had been promising myself for months (kitfo!). Yellow flowers were strewn all over the floors. I felt to be careful where I stepped, but the owner explained to me that it was the Ethiopian New Year and the flowers were part of the celebration, as they are the first flowers of spring in Ethiopia. While I waited for my order, I watched people dancing enthusiastically on Ethiopian TV, dressed in traditional Ethiopian white embroidered gear. I wish I could have gotten up and danced with them. How much do you want people to "assimilate" and how? If this market weren't here, I wouldn't know a thing about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m making Ethiopian food as we speaking I can even make the bread.. you don’t know the definition of assimilating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then what do you mean by "assimilating"? What is an immigrant supposed to do to "assimilate"? What have some people NOT done?
> BTW: I am impressed if you can make injera. Teff? Yumm. I've got my mouth full.
Click to expand...

To assimilate you respect the natives the whites, you speak English, you respect the native culture, of your people have a history of being not respectful, you should make it obvious you are here to stay and America is your new home. If not we will have clashes in the near future.. 

Many don’t talk about white flight.. many whites don’t know what it’s like living with these people. I do.. and it won’t be pretty l


----------



## Lysistrata

Jitss617 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped by the Ethiopian market/bar yesterday to pick up a carryout that I had been promising myself for months (kitfo!). Yellow flowers were strewn all over the floors. I felt to be careful where I stepped, but the owner explained to me that it was the Ethiopian New Year and the flowers were part of the celebration, as they are the first flowers of spring in Ethiopia. While I waited for my order, I watched people dancing enthusiastically on Ethiopian TV, dressed in traditional Ethiopian white embroidered gear. I wish I could have gotten up and danced with them. How much do you want people to "assimilate" and how? If this market weren't here, I wouldn't know a thing about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m making Ethiopian food as we speaking I can even make the bread.. you don’t know the definition of assimilating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then what do you mean by "assimilating"? What is an immigrant supposed to do to "assimilate"? What have some people NOT done?
> BTW: I am impressed if you can make injera. Teff? Yumm. I've got my mouth full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To assimilate you respect the natives the whites, you speak English, you respect the native culture, of your people have a history of being not respectful, you should make it obvious you are here to stay and America is your new home. If not we will have clashes in the near future..
> 
> Many don’t talk about white flight.. many whites don’t know what it’s like living with these people. I do.. and it won’t be pretty l
Click to expand...


Whites are not our native culture. Even if we were, there is no native white culture. There is no such thing. We "whites" don't have a "culture."


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Jitss617 said:


> Lewiston Maine, a once thriving mill town is now a welfare town. As the factories closed many families moved many stayed and accepted benefits. As word got out Africans decided to jump on this opportunity, so by the thousands they moved in, immediately causeing Trouble, taking welfare destroying the school system.
> 
> They brutality jumped a 10 year old girl, they killed a white man. They have taken Over a park threatening natives not to enter. They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> When will we have merit based immigration to help this town?


*The Democratic Party treats white voters like they are their enemy
The Democratic Party treats criminals like they are victims*


----------



## 22lcidw

Lysistrata said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped by the Ethiopian market/bar yesterday to pick up a carryout that I had been promising myself for months (kitfo!). Yellow flowers were strewn all over the floors. I felt to be careful where I stepped, but the owner explained to me that it was the Ethiopian New Year and the flowers were part of the celebration, as they are the first flowers of spring in Ethiopia. While I waited for my order, I watched people dancing enthusiastically on Ethiopian TV, dressed in traditional Ethiopian white embroidered gear. I wish I could have gotten up and danced with them. How much do you want people to "assimilate" and how? If this market weren't here, I wouldn't know a thing about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m making Ethiopian food as we speaking I can even make the bread.. you don’t know the definition of assimilating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then what do you mean by "assimilating"? What is an immigrant supposed to do to "assimilate"? What have some people NOT done?
> BTW: I am impressed if you can make injera. Teff? Yumm. I've got my mouth full.
Click to expand...

Assimilate is to become part of the unique American culture. Not to forget where you came from, but where you came from is why you came here and you do not repeat it. Unfortunately immigration became massively political as the Progs successfully divided people into camps of cultural backgrounds. In the past, this was not even an issue. Immigrant placed in certain areas not for ease of assimilation but for voting the Progs into power. Once you attain total power, you will find it is not what you think.Just like the flaws in all of your agendas caused by the fixes your agendas were supposed to cure. Instead of a family tree...you have  Prog socialist communist agenda tree! As we see the improvements overshadowed by the dismal disasters from it.


----------



## Jitss617

Lysistrata said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped by the Ethiopian market/bar yesterday to pick up a carryout that I had been promising myself for months (kitfo!). Yellow flowers were strewn all over the floors. I felt to be careful where I stepped, but the owner explained to me that it was the Ethiopian New Year and the flowers were part of the celebration, as they are the first flowers of spring in Ethiopia. While I waited for my order, I watched people dancing enthusiastically on Ethiopian TV, dressed in traditional Ethiopian white embroidered gear. I wish I could have gotten up and danced with them. How much do you want people to "assimilate" and how? If this market weren't here, I wouldn't know a thing about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m making Ethiopian food as we speaking I can even make the bread.. you don’t know the definition of assimilating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then what do you mean by "assimilating"? What is an immigrant supposed to do to "assimilate"? What have some people NOT done?
> BTW: I am impressed if you can make injera. Teff? Yumm. I've got my mouth full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To assimilate you respect the natives the whites, you speak English, you respect the native culture, of your people have a history of being not respectful, you should make it obvious you are here to stay and America is your new home. If not we will have clashes in the near future..
> 
> Many don’t talk about white flight.. many whites don’t know what it’s like living with these people. I do.. and it won’t be pretty l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites are not our native culture. Even if we were, there is no native white culture. There is no such thing. We "whites" don't have a "culture."
Click to expand...

Dude are you serious? I just talked to my father who grew up in a urban area in the 40-70’s he said there were no Spanish.. I know why.. they welfare state was in the late 60’s they came here to rape us.. and you take it.. I’m done taking it.. AMERICA CULTURE IS FROM WHITE PEOPLE. And it’s not a bad thing.. smile more


----------



## Jitss617

Democrats are setting these people up for a lot of pain and hardship. It’s us Americans that are trying to help them.. if you don’t assimilate they will suffer, Americans Will not tolerate the disrespect..


----------



## Lysistrata

There is no such thing as an "American" culture other than immigrants coming in who dive into our stew pot. There is no such thing as an American who represents "American culture" or an "American culture" at all.


----------



## Jitss617

Lysistrata said:


> There is no such thing as an "American" culture other than immigrants coming in who dive into our stew pot. There is no such thing as an American who represents "American culture" or an "American culture" at all.


You are insane if you don’t think  honky-tonk cowboy boots baseball Boston accent southern accent surfing Boston baked beans are not all part of American culture and we can go on for days and days and days listing American culture .. deal with it we built this


----------



## pismoe

Lysistrata said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped by the Ethiopian market/bar yesterday to pick up a carryout that I had been promising myself for months (kitfo!). Yellow flowers were strewn all over the floors. I felt to be careful where I stepped, but the owner explained to me that it was the Ethiopian New Year and the flowers were part of the celebration, as they are the first flowers of spring in Ethiopia. While I waited for my order, I watched people dancing enthusiastically on Ethiopian TV, dressed in traditional Ethiopian white embroidered gear. I wish I could have gotten up and danced with them. How much do you want people to "assimilate" and how? If this market weren't here, I wouldn't know a thing about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m making Ethiopian food as we speaking I can even make the bread.. you don’t know the definition of assimilating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then what do you mean by "assimilating"? What is an immigrant supposed to do to "assimilate"? What have some people NOT done?
> BTW: I am impressed if you can make injera. Teff? Yumm. I've got my mouth full.
Click to expand...

-----------------------   for the most part 'aliens' and imported third worlders do not assimilate and don't want to .   If they wanted to assimilate they would know English before they got to the USA and that just one example  Lysis .   'mexicans' for example . many of them think that' mexico' still owns part of the USA and are even taught that in their 'mexican' schools   Lysis .


----------



## Jitss617

All your lefties are doing is creating pain for this people


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do assimilate to America. YOU are just wrong.
> 
> I just now finished speaking with two immigrant students, one from Africa and one from Latin America, both of whom are of much, much greater intelligence and moral character than you and who are both assimilating to American life and culture remarkably well.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them,, there [sic] country could probably use some smart people to return
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Their”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell them I said GTFO lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They could help YOU learn English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure they could it’s there cousins and kin that destroy school for the rest of us
Click to expand...



“Their”


You only failed because of YOU.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Jitss617 said:


> Lewiston Maine, a once thriving mill town is now a welfare town. As the factories closed many families moved many stayed and accepted benefits. As word got out Africans decided to jump on this opportunity, so by the thousands they moved in, immediately causeing Trouble, taking welfare destroying the school system.
> 
> They brutality jumped a 10 year old girl, they killed a white man. They have taken Over a park threatening natives not to enter. They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> When will we have merit based immigration to help this town?


Wow, looks like your racist dog whistle thread fell right on its face. Good for you, moron.


----------



## Unkotare

pismoe said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped by the Ethiopian market/bar yesterday to pick up a carryout that I had been promising myself for months (kitfo!). Yellow flowers were strewn all over the floors. I felt to be careful where I stepped, but the owner explained to me that it was the Ethiopian New Year and the flowers were part of the celebration, as they are the first flowers of spring in Ethiopia. While I waited for my order, I watched people dancing enthusiastically on Ethiopian TV, dressed in traditional Ethiopian white embroidered gear. I wish I could have gotten up and danced with them. How much do you want people to "assimilate" and how? If this market weren't here, I wouldn't know a thing about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m making Ethiopian food as we speaking I can even make the bread.. you don’t know the definition of assimilating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then what do you mean by "assimilating"? What is an immigrant supposed to do to "assimilate"? What have some people NOT done?
> BTW: I am impressed if you can make injera. Teff? Yumm. I've got my mouth full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------   for the most part 'aliens' and imported third worlders do not assimilate and don't want to .   .... .
Click to expand...



That is simply untrue. That’s throw empty Bud Light cans at the TV nonsense.


----------



## Jitss617

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lewiston Maine, a once thriving mill town is now a welfare town. As the factories closed many families moved many stayed and accepted benefits. As word got out Africans decided to jump on this opportunity, so by the thousands they moved in, immediately causeing Trouble, taking welfare destroying the school system.
> 
> They brutality jumped a 10 year old girl, they killed a white man. They have taken Over a park threatening natives not to enter. They wear hoodies trying to intimidate the locals.
> 
> When will we have merit based immigration to help this town?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, looks like your racist dog whistle thread fell right on its face. Good for you, moron.
Click to expand...

How so?


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped by the Ethiopian market/bar yesterday to pick up a carryout that I had been promising myself for months (kitfo!). Yellow flowers were strewn all over the floors. I felt to be careful where I stepped, but the owner explained to me that it was the Ethiopian New Year and the flowers were part of the celebration, as they are the first flowers of spring in Ethiopia. While I waited for my order, I watched people dancing enthusiastically on Ethiopian TV, dressed in traditional Ethiopian white embroidered gear. I wish I could have gotten up and danced with them. How much do you want people to "assimilate" and how? If this market weren't here, I wouldn't know a thing about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m making Ethiopian food as we speaking I can even make the bread.. you don’t know the definition of assimilating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then what do you mean by "assimilating"? What is an immigrant supposed to do to "assimilate"? What have some people NOT done?
> BTW: I am impressed if you can make injera. Teff? Yumm. I've got my mouth full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------   for the most part 'aliens' and imported third worlders do not assimilate and don't want to .   .... .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is simply untrue. That’s throw empty Bud Light cans at the TV nonsense.
Click to expand...

Very true


----------



## Lysistrata

pismoe said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped by the Ethiopian market/bar yesterday to pick up a carryout that I had been promising myself for months (kitfo!). Yellow flowers were strewn all over the floors. I felt to be careful where I stepped, but the owner explained to me that it was the Ethiopian New Year and the flowers were part of the celebration, as they are the first flowers of spring in Ethiopia. While I waited for my order, I watched people dancing enthusiastically on Ethiopian TV, dressed in traditional Ethiopian white embroidered gear. I wish I could have gotten up and danced with them. How much do you want people to "assimilate" and how? If this market weren't here, I wouldn't know a thing about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m making Ethiopian food as we speaking I can even make the bread.. you don’t know the definition of assimilating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then what do you mean by "assimilating"? What is an immigrant supposed to do to "assimilate"? What have some people NOT done?
> BTW: I am impressed if you can make injera. Teff? Yumm. I've got my mouth full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------   for the most part 'aliens' and imported third worlders do not assimilate and don't want to .   If they wanted to assimilate they would know English before they got to the USA and that just one example  Lysis .   'mexicans' for example . many of them think that' mexico' still owns part of the USA and are even taught that in their 'mexican' schools   Lysis .
Click to expand...


"Mexicans" were here long before your ass was. Spanish was spoken before English was in many parts of the southwest.
Again, try defining for the rest of us what "assimilate" means.


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped by the Ethiopian market/bar yesterday to pick up a carryout that I had been promising myself for months (kitfo!). Yellow flowers were strewn all over the floors. I felt to be careful where I stepped, but the owner explained to me that it was the Ethiopian New Year and the flowers were part of the celebration, as they are the first flowers of spring in Ethiopia. While I waited for my order, I watched people dancing enthusiastically on Ethiopian TV, dressed in traditional Ethiopian white embroidered gear. I wish I could have gotten up and danced with them. How much do you want people to "assimilate" and how? If this market weren't here, I wouldn't know a thing about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m making Ethiopian food as we speaking I can even make the bread.. you don’t know the definition of assimilating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then what do you mean by "assimilating"? What is an immigrant supposed to do to "assimilate"? What have some people NOT done?
> BTW: I am impressed if you can make injera. Teff? Yumm. I've got my mouth full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To assimilate you respect the natives the whites, ..... l
Click to expand...



There it is. Every racist douche eventually shows his true colors.


----------



## pismoe

Lysistrata said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped by the Ethiopian market/bar yesterday to pick up a carryout that I had been promising myself for months (kitfo!). Yellow flowers were strewn all over the floors. I felt to be careful where I stepped, but the owner explained to me that it was the Ethiopian New Year and the flowers were part of the celebration, as they are the first flowers of spring in Ethiopia. While I waited for my order, I watched people dancing enthusiastically on Ethiopian TV, dressed in traditional Ethiopian white embroidered gear. I wish I could have gotten up and danced with them. How much do you want people to "assimilate" and how? If this market weren't here, I wouldn't know a thing about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m making Ethiopian food as we speaking I can even make the bread.. you don’t know the definition of assimilating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then what do you mean by "assimilating"? What is an immigrant supposed to do to "assimilate"? What have some people NOT done?
> BTW: I am impressed if you can make injera. Teff? Yumm. I've got my mouth full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------   for the most part 'aliens' and imported third worlders do not assimilate and don't want to .   If they wanted to assimilate they would know English before they got to the USA and that just one example  Lysis .   'mexicans' for example . many of them think that' mexico' still owns part of the USA and are even taught that in their 'mexican' schools   Lysis .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Mexicans" were here long before your ass was. Spanish was spoken before English was in many parts of the southwest.
> Again, try defining for the rest of us what "assimilate" means.
Click to expand...

------------------------------------   Mexicans couldn't hang and they couldn't improve what they were trying to conquer a inhabit .    As proof , see the 'zhithole' that they have in ' mexico' and most of the rest of South America and further down .  [ as a  side comment I partialy blame 'catholics' ]    Anyway go ahead and compare mexico to the USA or any other Western Nation   Lysis .


----------



## Lysistrata

pismoe said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped by the Ethiopian market/bar yesterday to pick up a carryout that I had been promising myself for months (kitfo!). Yellow flowers were strewn all over the floors. I felt to be careful where I stepped, but the owner explained to me that it was the Ethiopian New Year and the flowers were part of the celebration, as they are the first flowers of spring in Ethiopia. While I waited for my order, I watched people dancing enthusiastically on Ethiopian TV, dressed in traditional Ethiopian white embroidered gear. I wish I could have gotten up and danced with them. How much do you want people to "assimilate" and how? If this market weren't here, I wouldn't know a thing about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m making Ethiopian food as we speaking I can even make the bread.. you don’t know the definition of assimilating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then what do you mean by "assimilating"? What is an immigrant supposed to do to "assimilate"? What have some people NOT done?
> BTW: I am impressed if you can make injera. Teff? Yumm. I've got my mouth full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------   for the most part 'aliens' and imported third worlders do not assimilate and don't want to .   If they wanted to assimilate they would know English before they got to the USA and that just one example  Lysis .   'mexicans' for example . many of them think that' mexico' still owns part of the USA and are even taught that in their 'mexican' schools   Lysis .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Mexicans" were here long before your ass was. Spanish was spoken before English was in many parts of the southwest.
> Again, try defining for the rest of us what "assimilate" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------   Mexicans couldn't hang and they couldn't improve what they were trying to conquer a inhabit .    As proof , see the 'zhithole' that they have in ' mexico' and most of the rest of South America and further down .  [ as a  side comment I partialy blame 'catholics' ]    Anyway go ahead and compare mexico to the USA or any other Western Nation   Lysis .
Click to expand...


"Trying to conquer"? They already owned it. They let European folks in as a courtesy. They didn't have to.


----------



## pismoe

Jitss617 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as an "American" culture other than immigrants coming in who dive into our stew pot. There is no such thing as an American who represents "American culture" or an "American culture" at all.
> 
> 
> 
> You are insane if you don’t think  honky-tonk cowboy boots baseball Boston accent southern accent surfing Boston baked beans are not all part of American culture and we can go on for days and days and days listing American culture .. deal with it we built this
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------   best Western medical ,  best military , USA is the strongest by far , USA has the most productive Agriculture , most reasonably priced food to feed the world , best organization which makes the USA the leader or Boss of the world .   And much more , USA is the best in the  world .   As further proof , see the hoards of beggars invading and trying to get into the USA every day and it never stops Lysis .


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Lysistrata said:


> There is no such thing as an "American" culture other than immigrants coming in who dive into our stew pot. There is no such thing as an American who represents "American culture" or an "American culture" at all.


When statement such as those you make here are THAT utterly stupid and ignorant, they cross the line into parody.

I can't help but wonder if you are really a right winger, instead, and trying to portray lefties as childish, ignorant and stupid in order to tar them.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped by the Ethiopian market/bar yesterday to pick up a carryout that I had been promising myself for months (kitfo!). Yellow flowers were strewn all over the floors. I felt to be careful where I stepped, but the owner explained to me that it was the Ethiopian New Year and the flowers were part of the celebration, as they are the first flowers of spring in Ethiopia. While I waited for my order, I watched people dancing enthusiastically on Ethiopian TV, dressed in traditional Ethiopian white embroidered gear. I wish I could have gotten up and danced with them. How much do you want people to "assimilate" and how? If this market weren't here, I wouldn't know a thing about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m making Ethiopian food as we speaking I can even make the bread.. you don’t know the definition of assimilating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then what do you mean by "assimilating"? What is an immigrant supposed to do to "assimilate"? What have some people NOT done?
> BTW: I am impressed if you can make injera. Teff? Yumm. I've got my mouth full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To assimilate you respect the natives the whites, ..... l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There it is. Every racist douche eventually shows his true colors.
Click to expand...

How is that racist


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped by the Ethiopian market/bar yesterday to pick up a carryout that I had been promising myself for months (kitfo!). Yellow flowers were strewn all over the floors. I felt to be careful where I stepped, but the owner explained to me that it was the Ethiopian New Year and the flowers were part of the celebration, as they are the first flowers of spring in Ethiopia. While I waited for my order, I watched people dancing enthusiastically on Ethiopian TV, dressed in traditional Ethiopian white embroidered gear. I wish I could have gotten up and danced with them. How much do you want people to "assimilate" and how? If this market weren't here, I wouldn't know a thing about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m making Ethiopian food as we speaking I can even make the bread.. you don’t know the definition of assimilating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then what do you mean by "assimilating"? What is an immigrant supposed to do to "assimilate"? What have some people NOT done?
> BTW: I am impressed if you can make injera. Teff? Yumm. I've got my mouth full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------   for the most part 'aliens' and imported third worlders do not assimilate and don't want to .   .... .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is simply untrue. That’s throw empty Bud Light cans at the TV nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
Click to expand...




Wrong. I know precisely what I’m talking about, and you are merely speaking out of fear, frustration, and bigotry.


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped by the Ethiopian market/bar yesterday to pick up a carryout that I had been promising myself for months (kitfo!). Yellow flowers were strewn all over the floors. I felt to be careful where I stepped, but the owner explained to me that it was the Ethiopian New Year and the flowers were part of the celebration, as they are the first flowers of spring in Ethiopia. While I waited for my order, I watched people dancing enthusiastically on Ethiopian TV, dressed in traditional Ethiopian white embroidered gear. I wish I could have gotten up and danced with them. How much do you want people to "assimilate" and how? If this market weren't here, I wouldn't know a thing about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m making Ethiopian food as we speaking I can even make the bread.. you don’t know the definition of assimilating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then what do you mean by "assimilating"? What is an immigrant supposed to do to "assimilate"? What have some people NOT done?
> BTW: I am impressed if you can make injera. Teff? Yumm. I've got my mouth full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To assimilate you respect the natives the whites, ..... l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There it is. Every racist douche eventually shows his true colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that racist
Click to expand...


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m making Ethiopian food as we speaking I can even make the bread.. you don’t know the definition of assimilating.
> 
> 
> 
> Then what do you mean by "assimilating"? What is an immigrant supposed to do to "assimilate"? What have some people NOT done?
> BTW: I am impressed if you can make injera. Teff? Yumm. I've got my mouth full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------   for the most part 'aliens' and imported third worlders do not assimilate and don't want to .   .... .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is simply untrue. That’s throw empty Bud Light cans at the TV nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. I know precisely what I’m talking about, and you are merely speaking out of fear, frustration, and bigotry.
Click to expand...

You are destroying the kids future if you are not telling them to assimilate daily, they will have to one day


----------



## pismoe

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then what do you mean by "assimilating"? What is an immigrant supposed to do to "assimilate"? What have some people NOT done?
> BTW: I am impressed if you can make injera. Teff? Yumm. I've got my mouth full.
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------   for the most part 'aliens' and imported third worlders do not assimilate and don't want to .   .... .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is simply untrue. That’s throw empty Bud Light cans at the TV nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. I know precisely what I’m talking about, and you are merely speaking out of fear, frustration, and bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are destroying the kids future if you are not telling them to assimilate daily, they will have to one day
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------   I don't know that they will ever have to fit in or assimilate .   They'll just TAKE OVER  as is happening in Western Europe   Jits .


----------



## Jitss617

pismoe said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------   for the most part 'aliens' and imported third worlders do not assimilate and don't want to .   .... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is simply untrue. That’s throw empty Bud Light cans at the TV nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. I know precisely what I’m talking about, and you are merely speaking out of fear, frustration, and bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are destroying the kids future if you are not telling them to assimilate daily, they will have to one day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------   I don't know that they will ever have to fit in or assimilate .   They'll just TAKE OVER  as is happening in Western Europe   Jits .
Click to expand...

They are to stupid to take over.. and as soon as the culture spreads to white towns shit will hit the fan like the 1970’s on steroids


----------



## pismoe

AScan be seen by me [by me at least]   Aliens and imported are being catered to by USA Gov and State Gov .   See all he Sanctuary States and locations located  through out the USA  Jits .


----------



## Jitss617

So majority of Americans are pretty similar, we have generations buried here fought for America.. 

Do we have the right to ask people from 3rd world countries why they do 3rd world shit , not speak English? Why do you wear a scarf on your head? 
Why does your apartment smell? Why do you tear up the grass from your yard? Why do you keep customs that don’t work well here? 

And will they not be offend and cause conflict? Is it will why would you want your kid in your class to go through that?


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then what do you mean by "assimilating"? What is an immigrant supposed to do to "assimilate"? What have some people NOT done?
> BTW: I am impressed if you can make injera. Teff? Yumm. I've got my mouth full.
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------   for the most part 'aliens' and imported third worlders do not assimilate and don't want to .   .... .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is simply untrue. That’s throw empty Bud Light cans at the TV nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. I know precisely what I’m talking about, and you are merely speaking out of fear, frustration, and bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are destroying the kids future if you are not telling them to assimilate daily, they will have to one day
Click to expand...


They are assimilating, as I've told you a hundred times, you moron.


----------



## Unkotare

pismoe said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------   for the most part 'aliens' and imported third worlders do not assimilate and don't want to .   .... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is simply untrue. That’s throw empty Bud Light cans at the TV nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. I know precisely what I’m talking about, and you are merely speaking out of fear, frustration, and bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are destroying the kids future if you are not telling them to assimilate daily, they will have to one day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------   I don't know that they will ever have to fit in or assimilate .   They'll just TAKE OVER  as is happening in Western Europe   Jits .
Click to expand...



If you understood America you would not say such stupid things.


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> .....
> 
> Do we have the right to ask people from 3rd world countries why they do 3rd world shit , not speak English? Why do you wear a scarf on your head?
> Why does your apartment smell? Why do you tear up the grass from your yard? Why do you keep customs that don’t work well here?........




Exactly what the Know Nothings said about immigrants in the 1800s, the descendants of whom are many of those saying the same stupid shit today.


----------



## pismoe

Jitss617 said:


> So majority of Americans are pretty similar, we have generations buried here fought for America..
> 
> Do we have the right to ask people from 3rd world countries why they do 3rd world shit , not speak English? Why do you wear a scarf on your head?
> Why does your apartment smell? Why do you tear up the grass from your yard? Why do you keep customs that don’t work well here?
> 
> And will they not be offend and cause conflict? Is it will why would you want your kid in your class to go through that?


--------------------------   thank you but ask those things and you are likely to be sued and maybe arrested Jits .


----------



## pismoe

and gotta remember that todays invaders are mostly nonwestern and non Christian so they see things from a nonwestern point of view .   [see 'sharia lovers 'talib and 'ilham ohar' and their supporters and voters that would like to see 'sharia' law in the USA rather than American Law ]  In yesteryears most imports were Western and from Western nations with Christian background so they made for good imported people to the USA [if there is such a thing as a good imported person into the USA ] Jits .


----------



## Unkotare

pismoe said:


> and gotta remember that todays invaders are mostly nonwestern and non Christian so they see things from a nonwestern point of view .   [see 'sharia lovers 'talib and 'ilham ohar' and their supporters and voters that would like to see 'sharia' law in the USA rather than American Law ]  In yesteryears most imports were Western and from Western nations with Christian background so they made for good imported people to the USA [if there is such a thing as a good imported person into the USA ] Jits .




What on earth do you think you're talking about? Are you going on about immigration in Europe now?


----------



## pismoe

heck , they try to shoot a person dead for putting on a 'mohamad' cartoon contest in Texas USA as can be seen a few years ago Jits .


----------



## pismoe

and then regarding 'euro' immigration , who want to import a Gun Hater like some that are from 'europe'  . 'england' or 'wales'   but who post on this board and also hate Guns Jits ??


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------   for the most part 'aliens' and imported third worlders do not assimilate and don't want to .   .... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is simply untrue. That’s throw empty Bud Light cans at the TV nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. I know precisely what I’m talking about, and you are merely speaking out of fear, frustration, and bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are destroying the kids future if you are not telling them to assimilate daily, they will have to one day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are assimilating, as I've told you a hundred times, you moron.
Click to expand...

No I see them in high crime
Areas that not being nice never mind assimilating


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is simply untrue. That’s throw empty Bud Light cans at the TV nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> Very true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. I know precisely what I’m talking about, and you are merely speaking out of fear, frustration, and bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are destroying the kids future if you are not telling them to assimilate daily, they will have to one day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------   I don't know that they will ever have to fit in or assimilate .   They'll just TAKE OVER  as is happening in Western Europe   Jits .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you understood America you would not say such stupid things.
Click to expand...

So you won’t help them adjust? Not nice


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> Do we have the right to ask people from 3rd world countries why they do 3rd world shit , not speak English? Why do you wear a scarf on your head?
> Why does your apartment smell? Why do you tear up the grass from your yard? Why do you keep customs that don’t work well here?........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what the Know Nothings said about immigrants in the 1800s, the descendants of whom are many of those saying the same stupid shit today.
Click to expand...

So what’s your point?


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is simply untrue. That’s throw empty Bud Light cans at the TV nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> Very true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. I know precisely what I’m talking about, and you are merely speaking out of fear, frustration, and bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are destroying the kids future if you are not telling them to assimilate daily, they will have to one day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are assimilating, as I've told you a hundred times, you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I see them in high crime
> Areas that not being nice never mind assimilating
Click to expand...


You see what you are afraid of. I see the reality of immigrants assimilating every day.


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> Do we have the right to ask people from 3rd world countries why they do 3rd world shit , not speak English? Why do you wear a scarf on your head?
> Why does your apartment smell? Why do you tear up the grass from your yard? Why do you keep customs that don’t work well here?........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what the Know Nothings said about immigrants in the 1800s, the descendants of whom are many of those saying the same stupid shit today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what’s your point?
Click to expand...



They were wrong and you are wrong and the next group of fools who get all weak in the knees about immigrants to this immigrant nation will be wrong as well. Fools like you and dusty grossly underestimate the true strength of my great nation.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. I know precisely what I’m talking about, and you are merely speaking out of fear, frustration, and bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are destroying the kids future if you are not telling them to assimilate daily, they will have to one day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are assimilating, as I've told you a hundred times, you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I see them in high crime
> Areas that not being nice never mind assimilating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see what you are afraid of. I see the reality of immigrants assimilating every day.
Click to expand...

Lol what does that mean? Lol


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. I know precisely what I’m talking about, and you are merely speaking out of fear, frustration, and bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are destroying the kids future if you are not telling them to assimilate daily, they will have to one day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------   I don't know that they will ever have to fit in or assimilate .   They'll just TAKE OVER  as is happening in Western Europe   Jits .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you understood America you would not say such stupid things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won’t help them adjust? Not nice
Click to expand...


Get off the drugs kid, and read what I wrote.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. I know precisely what I’m talking about, and you are merely speaking out of fear, frustration, and bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> You are destroying the kids future if you are not telling them to assimilate daily, they will have to one day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------   I don't know that they will ever have to fit in or assimilate .   They'll just TAKE OVER  as is happening in Western Europe   Jits .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you understood America you would not say such stupid things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won’t help them adjust? Not nice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get off the drugs kid, and read what I wrote.
Click to expand...

Ok can I ask them why they don’t speak English?


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. I know precisely what I’m talking about, and you are merely speaking out of fear, frustration, and bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> You are destroying the kids future if you are not telling them to assimilate daily, they will have to one day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are assimilating, as I've told you a hundred times, you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I see them in high crime
> Areas that not being nice never mind assimilating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see what you are afraid of. I see the reality of immigrants assimilating every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol what does that mean? Lol
Click to expand...



Just as the idiotic, cowardly rhetoric of the Know Nothings appealed to many unskilled laborers in the 1800s, you fear anything that looks like competition to you there at the bottom of the barrel. No confident man expresses so much spineless fear as you. 

And the immigrants the Know Nothings were so afraid of assimilated just as immigrants today are doing. In fact, they assimilated well enough to turn around and start fearing the next wave of immigrants. It is a pattern that has played out over and over throughout US history.


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are destroying the kids future if you are not telling them to assimilate daily, they will have to one day
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------   I don't know that they will ever have to fit in or assimilate .   They'll just TAKE OVER  as is happening in Western Europe   Jits .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you understood America you would not say such stupid things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won’t help them adjust? Not nice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get off the drugs kid, and read what I wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok can I ask them why they don’t speak English?
Click to expand...



Why can't _*you*_ use proper English?


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are destroying the kids future if you are not telling them to assimilate daily, they will have to one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are assimilating, as I've told you a hundred times, you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I see them in high crime
> Areas that not being nice never mind assimilating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see what you are afraid of. I see the reality of immigrants assimilating every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol what does that mean? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just as the idiotic, cowardly rhetoric of the Know Nothings appealed to many unskilled laborers in the 1800s, you fear anything that looks like competition to you there at the bottom of the barrel. No confident man expresses so much spineless fear as you.
> 
> And the immigrants the Know Nothings were so afraid of assimilated just as immigrants today are doing. In fact, they assimilated well enough to turn around and start fearing the next wave of immigrants. It is a pattern that has played out over and over throughout US history.
Click to expand...

I’m the one trying to help them not you


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------   I don't know that they will ever have to fit in or assimilate .   They'll just TAKE OVER  as is happening in Western Europe   Jits .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you understood America you would not say such stupid things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won’t help them adjust? Not nice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get off the drugs kid, and read what I wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok can I ask them why they don’t speak English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't _*you*_ use proper English?
Click to expand...

Can you answer my question and I’ll answer yours


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you understood America you would not say such stupid things.
> 
> 
> 
> So you won’t help them adjust? Not nice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get off the drugs kid, and read what I wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok can I ask them why they don’t speak English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't _*you*_ use proper English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you answer my question and I’ll answer yours
Click to expand...




I’ve already answered all your stupid questions.


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are assimilating, as I've told you a hundred times, you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> No I see them in high crime
> Areas that not being nice never mind assimilating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see what you are afraid of. I see the reality of immigrants assimilating every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol what does that mean? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just as the idiotic, cowardly rhetoric of the Know Nothings appealed to many unskilled laborers in the 1800s, you fear anything that looks like competition to you there at the bottom of the barrel. No confident man expresses so much spineless fear as you.
> 
> And the immigrants the Know Nothings were so afraid of assimilated just as immigrants today are doing. In fact, they assimilated well enough to turn around and start fearing the next wave of immigrants. It is a pattern that has played out over and over throughout US history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m the one trying to help them not you
Click to expand...



Too stupid to even be funny


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you won’t help them adjust? Not nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get off the drugs kid, and read what I wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok can I ask them why they don’t speak English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't _*you*_ use proper English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you answer my question and I’ll answer yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve already answered all your stupid questions.
Click to expand...

No you didn’t


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get off the drugs kid, and read what I wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok can I ask them why they don’t speak English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't _*you*_ use proper English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you answer my question and I’ll answer yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve already answered all your stupid questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didn’t
Click to expand...




 Clarify whatever stupid question you think has not yet been addressed.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok can I ask them why they don’t speak English?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't _*you*_ use proper English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you answer my question and I’ll answer yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve already answered all your stupid questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didn’t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarify whatever stupid question you think has not yet been addressed.
Click to expand...

Can I ask your students to speak English?


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't _*you*_ use proper English?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you answer my question and I’ll answer yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve already answered all your stupid questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didn’t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarify whatever stupid question you think has not yet been addressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I ask your students to speak English?
Click to expand...




 I already told you that you can ask anyone whatever you want, and your stupid ass can deal with the consequences. How many times are you going to ask the same stupid question, dumb ass?


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you answer my question and I’ll answer yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve already answered all your stupid questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didn’t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarify whatever stupid question you think has not yet been addressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I ask your students to speak English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you that you can ask anyone whatever you want, and your stupid ass can deal with the consequences. How many times are you going to ask the same stupid question, dumb ass?
Click to expand...

So you are saying your students are violent, should i pack some heat?


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve already answered all your stupid questions.
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn’t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarify whatever stupid question you think has not yet been addressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I ask your students to speak English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you that you can ask anyone whatever you want, and your stupid ass can deal with the consequences. How many times are you going to ask the same stupid question, dumb ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are saying your students are violent, should i pack some heat?
Click to expand...


Put away the straw man, little boy.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn’t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarify whatever stupid question you think has not yet been addressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I ask your students to speak English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you that you can ask anyone whatever you want, and your stupid ass can deal with the consequences. How many times are you going to ask the same stupid question, dumb ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are saying your students are violent, should i pack some heat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put away the straw man, little boy.
Click to expand...

See how your are setting your students up for confrontation? You are doing them harm, you hope they fail


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clarify whatever stupid question you think has not yet been addressed.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask your students to speak English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you that you can ask anyone whatever you want, and your stupid ass can deal with the consequences. How many times are you going to ask the same stupid question, dumb ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are saying your students are violent, should i pack some heat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put away the straw man, little boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See how your are setting your students up for confrontation? You are doing them harm, you hope they fail
Click to expand...




You’re nowhere near clever enough for this, boy. Move on.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask your students to speak English?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you that you can ask anyone whatever you want, and your stupid ass can deal with the consequences. How many times are you going to ask the same stupid question, dumb ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are saying your students are violent, should i pack some heat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put away the straw man, little boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See how your are setting your students up for confrontation? You are doing them harm, you hope they fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re nowhere near clever enough for this, boy. Move on.
Click to expand...

It’s a serious question.. you don’t think the 63 million that voted for trump will want them to speak English only?


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you that you can ask anyone whatever you want, and your stupid ass can deal with the consequences. How many times are you going to ask the same stupid question, dumb ass?
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying your students are violent, should i pack some heat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put away the straw man, little boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See how your are setting your students up for confrontation? You are doing them harm, you hope they fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re nowhere near clever enough for this, boy. Move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a serious question.. you don’t think the 63 million that voted for trump will want them to speak English only?
Click to expand...



No. Instead of trolling this thread, why don’t you grow some balls and address the thread I’m going to start in the FZ right now? That’s where your idiocy belongs, but I expect you will hide from it.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying your students are violent, should i pack some heat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put away the straw man, little boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See how your are setting your students up for confrontation? You are doing them harm, you hope they fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re nowhere near clever enough for this, boy. Move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a serious question.. you don’t think the 63 million that voted for trump will want them to speak English only?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. Instead of trolling this thread, why don’t you grow some balls and address the thread I’m going to start in the FZ right now? That’s where your idiocy belongs, but I expect you will hide from it.
Click to expand...

Huh?


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put away the straw man, little boy.
> 
> 
> 
> See how your are setting your students up for confrontation? You are doing them harm, you hope they fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re nowhere near clever enough for this, boy. Move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a serious question.. you don’t think the 63 million that voted for trump will want them to speak English only?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. Instead of trolling this thread, why don’t you grow some balls and address the thread I’m going to start in the FZ right now? That’s where your idiocy belongs, but I expect you will hide from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?
Click to expand...



Just as I expected.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> See how your are setting your students up for confrontation? You are doing them harm, you hope they fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re nowhere near clever enough for this, boy. Move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a serious question.. you don’t think the 63 million that voted for trump will want them to speak English only?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. Instead of trolling this thread, why don’t you grow some balls and address the thread I’m going to start in the FZ right now? That’s where your idiocy belongs, but I expect you will hide from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just as I expected.
Click to expand...

Teach the kids right or get out the way libtard


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re nowhere near clever enough for this, boy. Move on.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a serious question.. you don’t think the 63 million that voted for trump will want them to speak English only?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. Instead of trolling this thread, why don’t you grow some balls and address the thread I’m going to start in the FZ right now? That’s where your idiocy belongs, but I expect you will hide from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just as I expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teach the kids right ...
Click to expand...


Says the illiterate dropout.


----------



## Unkotare

The thread is still there for you in the FZ, big mouth.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a serious question.. you don’t think the 63 million that voted for trump will want them to speak English only?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Instead of trolling this thread, why don’t you grow some balls and address the thread I’m going to start in the FZ right now? That’s where your idiocy belongs, but I expect you will hide from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just as I expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teach the kids right ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the illiterate dropout.
Click to expand...

Can you stop detailing the thread with ad hominem! If you have nothing to ad of substance try to get a education then come back. Thanks THE OP


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Instead of trolling this thread, why don’t you grow some balls and address the thread I’m going to start in the FZ right now? That’s where your idiocy belongs, but I expect you will hide from it.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just as I expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teach the kids right ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the illiterate dropout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you stop detailing the thread with ad hominem! If you have nothing to ad of substance try to get a education then come back. Thanks THE OP
Click to expand...


You fail again, kid. You don't post "Teach the kids right or get out the way libtard [sic]" and then cry about ad hominem, dope.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as I expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teach the kids right ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the illiterate dropout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you stop detailing the thread with ad hominem! If you have nothing to ad of substance try to get a education then come back. Thanks THE OP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fail again, kid. You don't post "Teach the kids right or get out the way libtard [sic]" and then cry about ad hominem, dope.
Click to expand...

That’s your job libtard


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> Teach the kids right ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the illiterate dropout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you stop detailing the thread with ad hominem! If you have nothing to ad of substance try to get a education then come back. Thanks THE OP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fail again, kid. You don't post "Teach the kids right or get out the way libtard [sic]" and then cry about ad hominem, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s your job libtard
Click to expand...



Considering your obvious lack of education, you clearly know nothing about teaching. I won’t try to tell you the best way to wash a dish.

And since you seem to have the retention of a chicken, I’ll remind you again that I have been a Republican for far longer than you have been alive, little boy.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teach the kids right ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the illiterate dropout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you stop detailing the thread with ad hominem! If you have nothing to ad of substance try to get a education then come back. Thanks THE OP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fail again, kid. You don't post "Teach the kids right or get out the way libtard [sic]" and then cry about ad hominem, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s your job libtard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Considering your obvious lack of education, you clearly know nothing about teaching. I won’t try to tell you the best way to wash a dish.
> 
> And since you seem to have the retention of a chicken, I’ll remind you again that I have been a Republican for far longer than you have been alive, little boy.
Click to expand...

Lol you are def not a republican.. who did You vote for?


----------



## Unkotare

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the illiterate dropout.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you stop detailing the thread with ad hominem! If you have nothing to ad of substance try to get a education then come back. Thanks THE OP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fail again, kid. You don't post "Teach the kids right or get out the way libtard [sic]" and then cry about ad hominem, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s your job libtard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Considering your obvious lack of education, you clearly know nothing about teaching. I won’t try to tell you the best way to wash a dish.
> 
> And since you seem to have the retention of a chicken, I’ll remind you again that I have been a Republican for far longer than you have been alive, little boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol you are def not a republican.. .....
Click to expand...




Once AGAIN, I have been a card-carrying, campaign-working, real-world grown up Republican since long before you ever slipped through Darwin’s net, punk. You understand nothing about Political Science, dopey, you just want to wear team colors. You’re the pink hat of political orientation, boy. Don’t pretend otherwise.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you stop detailing the thread with ad hominem! If you have nothing to ad of substance try to get a education then come back. Thanks THE OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail again, kid. You don't post "Teach the kids right or get out the way libtard [sic]" and then cry about ad hominem, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s your job libtard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Considering your obvious lack of education, you clearly know nothing about teaching. I won’t try to tell you the best way to wash a dish.
> 
> And since you seem to have the retention of a chicken, I’ll remind you again that I have been a Republican for far longer than you have been alive, little boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol you are def not a republican.. .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN, I have been a card-carrying, campaign-working, real-world grown up Republican since long before you ever slipped through Darwin’s net, punk. You understand nothing about Political Science, dopey, you just want to wear team colors. You’re the pink hat of political orientation, boy. Don’t pretend otherwise.
Click to expand...

Who did you vote for?


----------



## Nova78

Who in there right mind would think bringing worthless garbage like that to there town is a good thing.


----------



## Unkotare

Nova78 said:


> Who in there [sic] right mind would think bringing worthless garbage like that to there [sic] town is a good thing.




Learning proper English is a good thing, Jitsock.


----------



## Nova78

Unkotare said:


> Nova78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who in there [sic] right mind would think bringing worthless garbage like that to there [sic] town is a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learning proper English is a good thing, Jitsock.
Click to expand...





 Nice try fish breath


----------



## Unkotare

Nova78 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nova78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who in there [sic] right mind would think bringing worthless garbage like that to there [sic] town is a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learning proper English is a good thing, Jitsock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... Nice try fish breath
Click to expand...



Who in there right mind would expect they're opinions to be taken seriously when there writing is as poor as you'res over their?


----------



## bluzman61

Here's a simple solution for Lewiston - Kick these non-assimilating savages OUT of the city and send them packing to where they came from.  Problem solved!


----------

